# X Factor



## Becca

I thought I would start this thread!

I know its only the auditions at the moment but everyone here post all bad and good comments about your faveourite contestants and your umm. least fave contestants!

Also when its the live shows say who you are gonna vote for ETC


----------



## pinksalamander

Love it! I like 'Girlband' at the moment. Also that woman who is in love with Louis got through.. how funny is she gonna be at boot camp?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I have to admit that I haven't really started watching it yet. My Saturday nights have just been so busy lately that I haven't had time to sit down and properly watch it.:?This is the first Saturday I've been in since it started and I've been busysorting horse rugs and cleaningrabbit hutches in the garden.Although to be honest I don't really like the audition shows, I only really get into it once the live shows start.You guys can just keep me updated.


----------



## Becca

Gosh that woman that was just on (the ill one with the poorly voice) was really good!

Sounded like she was straining her voice a bit though - maybe cuz she was poorly - can't wait to see what she sound slike when shes better :shock:


----------



## Becca

OMG Ariel was soooo scary

*ROAHHH"


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aaaaah, I LOVE X-Factor!! :bunnydance:

I haven't watched all of last night's yet, we Sky+'d it, and I'm waiting for Steve to get home so we can watch it lol, but I did catch the end at my friend's house just before we went out, and that 'holistic vocal coach' woman- OMG she was horrific!! :shock: It's also the first time I've seen Cheryl Cole have to be firm and not as nice as she normally is. I actually think she's making a great judge so far!

Arrrrgh, hurry up Steve, I want to watch it! I must admit I don't normally watch the auditions that much, but I'm really enjoying them this year for some reason!

Oh, my favourite by far is Alex, from last week. Simon Cowell looked SO mad that Louis had got rid of her last time! I reckon she might just win it And the girl from Bridgend, whose name I forget, she's good too!

Does anyone watch Xtra Factor, too? It's got that annoying Holly Willoughby presenting but they have extra auditions on it and they're hillarious!


----------



## mouse_chalk

:bump:bump:bump

For tonight!! :biggrin2:

It's become the highlight of my week this week, since I've been ill... I'll be at home to watch it instead of having to wait until tomorrow...

Oooh I'm excited now.... how sad! :shock:


----------



## Becca

Yup I'm excited too! By the way Jen I love your signiture thing! Your so pretty!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Yup I'm excited too! By the way Jen I love your signiture thing! Your so pretty!


Aww thanks Becca! :blushan:


----------



## Becca

OMG LOL

Each day I live 
I want to be 
A day to give 
The best of me 
I'm only one 
But not alone 
My finest day 
Is yet unknown 

I broke my heart 
Fought every gain 
To taste the sweet 
I face the pain 
I rise and fall 
Yet through it all 
This much remains 

I want one moment in time 
When I'm more than I thought I could be 
When all of my dreams are a heartbeat away 
And the answers are all up to me 
Give me one moment in time 
When I'm racing with destiny 
Then in that one moment of time 
I will feel 
I will feel eternity 

I've lived to be 
The very best 
I want it all 
No time for less 
I've laid the plans 
Now lay the chance 
Here in my hands 

Give me one moment in time 
When I'm more than I thought I could be 
When all of my dreams are a heartbeat away 
And the answers are all up to me 
Give me one moment in time 
When I'm racing with destiny 
Then in that one moment of time 
I will feel 
I will feel eternity 

You're a winner for a lifetime 
If you seize that one moment in time 
Make it shine 

Give me one moment in time 
When I'm more than I thought I could be 
When all of my dreams are a heartbeat away 
And the answers are all up to me 
Give me one moment in time 
When I'm racing with destiny 
Then in that one moment of time 
I will be 
I will be 
I will be free 
I will be 
I will be free 


THEY ARE THE WORDS TO THE *SAMMMEEE* SONG!

LOL! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh my gosh there were some AWFUL people on there tonight!! How about that couple? Bleugh!! :shock: And that Sammy woman! And that guy who thought he did 'brilliantly' that you haven't seen the last of 

I really liked the girl who sang Whitney Houston though (the good one!) And in the Xtra Factor there was a really great girl who sang The Power of Love- she was amazing! But Louis said she was only 'ok'?? He's an idiot! :X

I'm really looking forward to Boot Camp.... anyone know when it is?


----------



## Becca

Gosh it took me ages to find this thread!!

I'm going to a wedding reception later so mums taping it!

I'll watch it tomorrow!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Becca

It's on its on its on!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I just watched it!!! The people I wanted got through! 

I love that Alex girl.... I really think she could win! Or the other one who's name completely escapes me, with the spotty top and the messy hair..... 

The girls are great this year! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

It's so cool that its on tomorrow as well


----------



## mouse_chalk

I know! Like a second Saturday lol!


----------



## Michaela

I only got to see the beginning of it last night  I was getting ready to go out. At least I'll see it tonight, although I'm sure it will be repeated on ITV2 today.


----------



## Becca

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I know! Like a second Saturday lol!


LOL Apart from we have to go to school the next day!


----------



## Michaela

Well what did everyone think tonight? I'm not sure who I like yet... I haven't (won't) read the spoilers so I don't know the top 12.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I was out last night and sleeping this morning so I missed both showings of this week's show. What happened?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Just read above that a show is on tonight as well - probably missed that as well now!Ah well!


----------



## Becca

I like the 4 boys in the groups I can't remember what their called JSC or something with J in it. :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

GRRRRR I've not watched it yet because Stupid Steve has gone to Stupid Work ALL Stupid Day! And he watches it as well (lol) so I have to wait for him to come home. He wont be home for another half hour or more yet....Thank God for Sky+ is all I can say!! :grumpy:

Did they pick the Top 12 tonight?!!! That soon?!!! :shock:

PLEASE don't tell me who it is!!! 

I really really hope Alex is in there though- I want her to win


----------



## Becca

First of all Steve is not stupid hehe LOL :biggrin2:

And today isn't stupid either :dude:

LOL

And we won't tell you don't worry!


----------



## mouse_chalk

He is when he's working 11 hours even though he's working full time all week, he worked 60 hours last week, and 10 hours yesterday, when he could/should be spending the weekend with me lol!! Although it is double time lol.... 

Ooooooh I can't wait to watch it then!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

Awwh bless


----------



## mouse_chalk

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMGEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :shock::shock:

I can't believe they sent Liam home- but then they got him back!!!!!  I loved him! 

I've discovered the disadvantage to watching it from the beginning for the first time ever- I've already decided who I want to win (Alex) and I'll be absolutely gutted if they get booted out before the live shows!!


----------



## Becca

X FACTOR tonight


----------



## Becca

Cheryl- Girls

Simon - Boys

Louis- Groups

Danni- Over 25's


----------



## Becca

*BEWARE BELOW REVEALS WHOS IN FINAL *









*-*





*Louis: *JLS,Bad lashes, Girl band

*Simon: *Scott, Eoghan, Austin,

*Cheryl:* Diana, Laura, Alexandra

*Danni: *Ruth,Rachel, Daniel


----------



## Michaela

Cheryl was the only judge who picked the best three from the category imo.. in the groups I'm not a fan of "Girl Band", I really don't like Scott, Daniel or Rachel. (Dannii picked really badly imo! :shock.


----------



## Becca

This is my fave act from each group:

Austin

JLS

Laura

Rachel


----------



## Michaela

The live shows start tonight! :weee:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I have kind of caught myself up by watching repeats of the last 2 shows (boot camp ones) so I feel like I can talk about X factor now.:biggrin2:

I agree with you on the judge's choices Michaela.:? I really don't like Eoghan, I just don't think he has a good voice.:?I love all of Cheryl's girls though, especially Diana! Come on the girls!


----------



## Michaela

Mm I'm indifferent to him so far... a lot of talk about him here though, as he lives so close to me. But I will have to see how they all go tonight! I think Austin is my favourite. And JLS. 

Hopefully Diana will brush her hair tonight and stop trying to look like Peaches Geldof! But yeah, her voice is just wow. I can tell that Rachel is going to really, really annoy me, unless she has sorted out her attitude problem.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm watching it now! I'm a bit behind, on Daniel at the moment. So I wont be checking this thread after 10pm in case of any spoilers! :biggrin2:

He should never have got through! He's really nice, but his voice just isn't good enough! Same with Eoghan. Although he's so sweet it's hard to say that lol!

I am SO glad Cheryl picked the girls she did!! I REALLY REALLY want Alex to win. She's got an amazing voice. I cried when she got through last week! But I'd be just as happy if Diana or Laura won... 

I agree about Rachel as well- and I think the public will feel the same if she keeps up with the attitude. I didn't like Dannii's choices this year- Suzue should SO have got through! She's a million times better than Daniel! 

It's funny how I always seem to agree with everything that Simon Cowell says lol. I quite like Girlband but their song was terrible! Not a good showcase for them at all!


Oooh I'm so excited now lol


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've just seen Scott's performance- I feel so sad for him!  It was terrible! At least Simon admitted he got it wrong though!


----------



## Michaela

Eoghan surprised me - he was really really good. Austin could have had a better song, but he's my favourtie.:hearts I liked Diana and Alex too. Felt sorry for Scott but I don't like him really anyway, never should have got to that stage. :?

Daniel to go. Rubbish.

And Leon, wow how dull. Grr I forgot how annoyed I was that he won. :X


----------



## Michaela

Are you caught up yet Jen!? 

Hmm.. Girl Band to go I say, they are so.. well rubbish. :? Bad Lashes were disappointing, I think they could be better though.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*NOOOOO!!! *

I can't believe Bad Lashes went!!! They were soooo much better than GirlBand!! I really liked their Wonderwall cover.... 

Did anyone else think that Leon seemed drunk????! :shock: Not impressed either. Steve said, and I agree that it's a bit of a joke that he won last year when someone as good as Leona won the year before...

I LOVED Laura though! She was so great! I was soo hoping all the girls would go through... 

Daniel really should go. I mean, his story is really sad, and he is a lovely guy, but that doesn't make you a brilliant singer! Not even a good singer! Pub singer!!! Phew! Rant over....




Also, as an aside, did you guys see this?

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/a131814/oleary-apologises-to-x-factor-hopeful.html


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, I'm watching Xtra Factor now (with the ever-annoying Holly Willoughby), and Leon is DEFINATELY either drunk, or something.... Either that or the fame has gone to his head a lot more than it should have done! :?


----------



## Michaela

Yeah it wasn't good. D: I could see what Louis was doing, being fair sending it to the public vote, but after the second song Bad Lashes deserved to go through. But neither of them ever had a hope of winning so it doesn't really matter I suppose. :?

Yeah Leon is weird, remember last year when Leona sang Bleeding Love on the first show, everyone was like wow so amazing. Not quite the same this year!  Yeah who knows what on earth was up with him, never liked him.

Laura's dress was wayy to small - not flattering at all! She's a pretty girl but that was awful. A lot of bad clothes days tonight actually, Girl Band in the plastic bags, Rachel (who I HATE) in that weird suit, dancing really bad...

I like Holly!:shock: She's a really good presenter!  So is Dermot, I completely agreed with him on the sob stories issue, Amy would not have got through the first round if it hadn't been for that, Daniel either. I know it's sad and all, but it doesn't mean they deserve to win X Factor, plenty of people have really bad things happen to them. :X

What about Simon tonight! So mean to everyone! He seems like he just doesn't want to be there anymore. :? And I expected more from Cheryl, she didn't say a lot.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yeah it wasn't good. D: I could see what Louis was doing, being fair sending it to the public vote, but after the second song Bad Lashes deserved to go through. But neither of them ever had a hope of winning so it doesn't really matter I suppose. :?
> 
> Yeah Leon is weird, remember last year when Leona sang Bleeding Love on the first show, everyone was like wow so amazing. Not quite the same this year!  Yeah who knows what on earth was up with him, never liked him.
> 
> Laura's dress was wayy to small - not flattering at all! She's a pretty girl but that was awful. A lot of bad clothes days tonight actually, Girl Band in the plastic bags, Rachel (who I HATE) in that weird suit, dancing really bad...
> 
> I like Holly!:shock: She's a really good presenter!  So is Dermot, I completely agreed with him on the sob stories issue, Amy would not have got through the first round if it hadn't been for that, Daniel either. I know it's sad and all, but it doesn't mean they deserve to win X Factor, plenty of people have really bad things happen to them. :X
> 
> What about Simon tonight! So mean to everyone! He seems like he just doesn't want to be there anymore. :? And I expected more from Cheryl, she didn't say a lot.



Yeah, I think if I was Louis I'd do the same thing, but Bad Lashes sang the better second song!

I just noticed that Girl Band are from the WEST COUNTRY!! They have Bristolian accents! Especially the blonde in the pink dress- she sounds like she could live next door to me lol :shock: 

I have to admit, I LOVE Lenoa. I thought she was amazing the whole way through, and she does have a brilliant voice! 

It's such a shame that the public never like girl bands. I think that Bad Lashes could have got a lot better...

Steve said the same thing about Laura's dress! Although he said that I would look better in it, even though I'm probably 2 sizes bigger than her lol.... But yeah, could have dressed her better, Cheryl! And Rachel's suit was HORRIBLE!!:shock:

I agree about Cheryl too- I think that she's just scared though. You could tell she was really nervous and hates criticising people- I still think she's a great judge though! 

And I TOTALLY agree with you about the whole sob-story thing. Amy and Daniel would never ever have got through if it hadn't have been for that. And as sad and tragic as it is, it just doesn't make you a better singer! And I kind of wish the producers would stop playing up the whole sob-story theme, just to get the sympathy vote for those acts, because there are people there with soooo much better voices!


Phew! RANT!! 

Oh, and I looooooove Dermot!! :inlove::inlove::inlove:

He's my future husband, right? :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Yeah, I think if I was Louis I'd do the same thing, but Bad Lashes sang the better second song!
> 
> I just noticed that Girl Band are from the WEST COUNTRY!! They have Bristolian accents! Especially the blonde in the pink dress- she sounds like she could live next door to me lol :shock:
> 
> I have to admit, I LOVE Lenoa. I thought she was amazing the whole way through, and she does have a brilliant voice!
> 
> It's such a shame that the public never like girl bands. I think that Bad Lashes could have got a lot better...
> 
> Steve said the same thing about Laura's dress! Although he said that I would look better in it, even though I'm probably 2 sizes bigger than her lol.... But yeah, could have dressed her better, Cheryl! And Rachel's suit was HORRIBLE!!:shock:
> 
> I agree about Cheryl too- I think that she's just scared though. You could tell she was really nervous and hates criticising people- I still think she's a great judge though!
> 
> And I TOTALLY agree with you about the whole sob-story thing. Amy and Daniel would never ever have got through if it hadn't have been for that. And as sad and tragic as it is, it just doesn't make you a better singer! And I kind of wish the producers would stop playing up the whole sob-story theme, just to get the sympathy vote for those acts, because there are people there with soooo much better voices!
> 
> 
> Phew! RANT!!
> 
> Oh, and I looooooove Dermot!! :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> He's my future husband, right? :biggrin2:


I really have no idea about English geography!  I will have to listen to the blonde girl to hear your accent! I have the exact same accent as Eoghan. Lovely isn't it? :rollseyes At least it's not as broad as the Belfast accent. 

I'm so weird, I never liked Leona the whole way through that series, I do like her now though, she is the best singer ever to come from a show like that imo. Unlike some people.. *cough* Leon *cough*. 

Laura's dress was nice it just was not her size! She was popping out all over the place! :shock: Yeah I thought I wouldn't like Cheryl, soo much better than Sharon though, loving no Sharon btw!

Mmm yeah Dermot is rather nice, you can have him though, I will have Austin. :hearts (And my Jared too of course! )


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> I really have no idea about English geography!  I will have to listen to the blonde girl to hear your accent! I have the exact same accent as Eoghan. Lovely isn't it? :rollseyes At least it's not as broad as the Belfast accent.
> 
> I'm so weird, I never liked Leona the whole way through that series, I do like her now though, she is the best singer ever to come from a show like that imo. Unlike some people.. *cough* Leon *cough*.
> 
> Laura's dress was nice it just was not her size! She was popping out all over the place! :shock: Yeah I thought I wouldn't like Cheryl, soo much better than Sharon though, loving no Sharon btw!
> 
> Mmm yeah Dermot is rather nice, you can have him though, I will have Austin. :hearts (And my Jared too of course! )



Noooo, luckily I don't have a Bristolian accent! I wasn't born in Bristol (luckily)- love the city, just not the accent lol. It's very 'farrrrrrmeerrrrrrrrrrish' lol. My friend put it so great once- we don't say 'apple', we say 'aaaaple' !! :shock:

I LOVE your accent in that case! I LOVE the Northern Irish and the Irish accent! 

OMG I'm crying watching Bad Lashes on Xtra Factor- the blonde girl with the short hair (I forget her name) is just so upset and can't stop crying 

Oh, and sorry to maybe burst your bubble, but according to Digital Spy, Sharon might be coming back next year! :shock::shock::shock: And apparently they might axe Dannii for her space! Apparently Cheryl wont be going because Simon loves her as a judge!

WOO! I get Dermot!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2: I love him! Him and the singer of Snow Patrol are my potential future husbands.... I'm going to make them fight over me.... LOL


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Errr ladies - Dermot is *my *future hubby - end of discussion!:inlove:

I was quite sad that Bad Lashes went, especially when sob-story-guy stayed.:grumpylus Bad lashes were from my neck of the woods so I liked them - as did Cheryl!Us north-easteners are loyal, just not loyal enough to vote apparently.

I LOVED all of Cheryl's ladies and Ruth. They're all brilliant. Diana is still my favourite though, I just love her voice. It is such a fresh change as she doesn't sound like anybody else out there.


----------



## Becca

IT'S ON IT'S ON WOOOO

I've been so bored...

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## mouse_chalk

WOOHOO!

I'm gonna watch it later, when/if Steve ever wakes up so we can get some tea! :X


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I loved all the girls this week, each of their performances were really good, although personally I wasn't as keen on Alexandra's song choice as the judges. Also, although I did think Rachel did really well this week I still find it hard to like her as a person. She's just so cold and in-your-face.:?

My favourite is still Diana - I just *love*her voice. If I could steal it I would. My favourite performance from her is still 'with or without you' but I still though this week was amazing. Go Diana!:biggrin2:

To go - Daniel. Sorry, I know he's a lovely guy and has been through such a hard time but he can't sing. Sorry dude!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm still watching the first show- I've just got past Laura, but yeah I agree- Daniel to go! TERRIBLE performance!!! I think the judges only said he's improved a little because they didn't want to upset him anymore! :X Although that doesn't sound like Simon lol...

I was meant to be watching it with Steve but he's being a moody so-and-so and has decided he's not talking to me, so I've decided I'm watching it without him  He shouldn't cross me! :biggrin2:

What time's the results show on? Cos when it starts I don't wanna check this thread in case of spoilers lol!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Quarter past 10 I think?:? But the actual results wont be on till about half past at the earliest I'm betting. They always take ages, then there is the sing-off and all that. I need to put Millie back outside to bed before then...just trying to pluck up the energy to drag myself out.:grumpy:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

How funny was Louis crying?! :laughsmiley:


----------



## mouse_chalk

WHAT THE?????!!!!


I CANNOT believe Louis kept Daniel in and sent home Scott!!!!!! What was he thinking??!!!

Scott looked sooo mad. And quite rightly so! Simon looked furious lol..... 

Daniel does NOT deserve to stay in! He is a BAD singer!!! I didn't love Scott but he was soo much better....


GRRRRRRRRR! :X


----------



## pinksalamander

Louis has turned from a squeaky leprechaun to a sobbing leprechaun...

OK, so I'd like to know WHERE Daniel and Ruth were during Hero.... My conspiracy theories are:

A) Laura, in her quest for stardom pushed Daniel down the stairs. On the way he hit Ruth and both of them snowballed down to the basement. Laura will be slowly killing off the contestants along with her sidekick, Simon, who will be making up alibis for the disappearance of the contestants such as 'They got stuck behind stage doors'.

B) Alternatively, they really did get stuck. The thing that confused me is that they were so clearly miming the whole song, and if they were miming, why did Ruth and Daniels voices not play? Well... I think they were singing on the recording, but the singers were singing over their own recording. At the beginning you can hear Eoghan's voice twice, like a double voice. At one point when... I think it was Alexandra... there is another female voice in the background which could be Ruths recorded voice with the volume 'turned down'. I couldn't hear that the voice was definitely Ruth but my friend says it sounds alot like her. Also at another part (I can't remember who was singing... Laura maybe?) I can heard a strong older male voice. Its definitely not Eoghan or Austin, I don't think its strong enough for Scott, and it doesn't sound at all like JLS... I reckon the voice I heard was Daniels recorded voice that someone had to 'sing over' and they made it seem like a backing voice to cover up the issue...

Or maybe I'm crazy.

I LOVE DIANA although please can someone sellotape her hand to her side?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela

Ooh Scott went? Good, he was the worst tonight. :X Didn't like him a bit. 

I only saw the performances, not the results, I was watching Saw. 
:sofa:

I liked Alexandra, Austin, and JLS tonight. They are my favs. Terrible theme night though, and is it Disco next week I heard? Eugh.


----------



## Becca

My faves are JLS, I only care if they go out LOL!

But I think Daniel should of gone....

From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## pinksalamander

I love Diana! She did so well seeing as its completley not her style. I love her!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

I don't like Daniel :?

When are JLS coming on grrr


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I didnt want Scott to go, but I wanted either JLS (Austin...:biggrin2, Austin or Scott to win...but I dont think any of them apart from JLS should win this year :? and I sooooooo HATE Daniel!! the only reason he has got so far is because he had a sob story and he isnt even a good singer :X


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I love Diana! She did so well seeing as its completley not her style. I love her!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Same! Her and Laura are my favourites. They are both _amazing _singers! I love love loved Laura's performance this week!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> Oh, and I looooooove Dermot!! :inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> He's my future husband, right? :biggrin2:


No, Mine  I thought it was hilarious on harry hills TV burps, did anybody see that? (errr..off topic!)


----------



## Becca

Who do people want to go out tonight?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Becca wrote: *


> Who do people want to go out tonight?


If justice is done then Daniel. He's a nice guy who has been through a lot- but he _can't _sing. The music industry is a brutal one and people need to learn that on this show. I've had enough of the sympathy vote. And while on that rant I hate the patriotic vote too. *Why *do people vote for people from the same area or country as them? It's a sham!:XVote for the talent - not the background!!! Grrr. That's the only reason Leon won last year....:rollseyes


----------



## pinksalamander

Daniel to go! Definitely. Although they aren't my favourite I reckon JLS will win. They are _very _good, rarely hit a bum note, always consistent. They aren't by absolutle favourite but I can see them releasing lots of pretty good songs.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

WHAT DANIELS THROUGH GRR:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## Michaela

What is wrong with people!? Why is Daniel through?!? :shock:

Austin better not go out, he wasn't good tonight but doesn't deserve to go out.


----------



## Becca

No he doesn't, I think Rachel should go, well I think daniel or eoughan or whatever his name is should of gone.


----------



## pinksalamander

I HATE Rachel! She is so irritating, and stupid and annoying 

I started hating her when she made the 'I've wanted this since I am five' comment. Your five? Really? Yeah, you sound it.

I'd have to say these two are both pretty low down anyway. Austin is way too sappy for me.
Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> That's the only reason Leon won last year....:rollseyes


And because he is a good singer..and hot when he wants to be


----------



## pinksalamander

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only reason Leon won last year....:rollseyes
> 
> 
> 
> And because he is a good singer..and hot when he wants to be
Click to expand...

He looks like a chipmunk! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Becca wrote: *


> eoughan or whatever his name is should of gone.


lol! Me and my friends pronounce it as "Ew-gun" or "ew-gan".


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only reason Leon won last year....:rollseyes
> 
> 
> 
> And because he is a good singer..and hot when he wants to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looks like a chipmunk!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
Click to expand...

:shock:, are trying to turn this into the "crush a dream" thread? hehe!


----------



## Becca

Rachel is in NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## pinksalamander

Whats up doc?

Oh wow, Austin hasn't started crying! I'm impressed. 

Mariah Carey night? Oh my god, I can't stand her. Thats gonna be like hell for me!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Becca wrote: *


> Rachel is in NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


I only just put it on..is Austin going? :?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Whats up doc?


I did say when he wants to be haha.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only reason Leon won last year....:rollseyes
> 
> 
> 
> And because he is a good singer..and hot when he wants to be
Click to expand...


Noooooooooo. Come on - compare his voice to, let's say Laura's voice. He is mediocre at best, should no way have won.:disgust:

I cannot believe Austin went?!?! I am sick of Louis and his stupid decisions. I really wish they'd kick him off once and for all.:grumpy:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Mariah Carey night? Oh my god, I can't stand her. Thats gonna be like hell for me!


I love the way they stress to Alexandra (and the other big belting girls I guess) not to copy Mariah Carey, and then they go and do a themed night on her. Very clever!:rollseyes


----------



## Luv-bunniz

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only reason Leon won last year....:rollseyes
> 
> 
> 
> And because he is a good singer..and hot when he wants to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooooooooo. Come on - compare his voice to, let's say Laura's voice. He is mediocre at best, should no way have won.:disgust:
Click to expand...

I completely disagree of course, [ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D-hsbwk4I80[/ame] *swoon* :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

Who do you think's going out tonight then everyone?


GO JLS WOOOO


----------



## Becca

WHAT - OMG - I know Mariah's good and everything but she is not 'the biggest star in the world' how stupid of simon to say that.


UGH :shock:


----------



## Sabine

I forgot to watch it. darn. Waiting for the results. I can't believe I missed it. The highlight of the week


----------



## Michaela

What is wrong with people? How can the awful, awful, awful Rachel, and even more awful Daniel be through? Neither Laura or Ruth are my favourites, but this is just wrong. :X

At least JLS are through, I voted for them.


----------



## Sabine

Just saw the results. Wow Daniel is back on again. The public only does it to spite Louis and Simon I reckon. What happened to the blond one with the quirky voice. I thought she was still in last week. Did I miss a week? Wasn't it just Austin who left last week. I could kick myself for having missed it. Could anyone fill me in?


----------



## Becca

I know stupid Daniel and stupid Rachel :grumpy:

Go JLS WOOOOOO I'm going to get one of their t-shirts what colour shall i get, check out my other thread.... i cannot decide!


----------



## Michaela

Diana is very ill, so she didn't perform this week, she'll be back next week.


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Just saw the results. Wow Daniel is back on again. The public only does it to spite Louis and Simon I reckon. What happened to the blond one with the quirky voice. I thought she was still in last week. Did I miss a week? Wasn't it just Austin who left last week. I could kick myself for having missed it. Could anyone fill me in?


She has laringitus


----------



## Michaela

Wow. I cannot believe Laura is out. What a messed up show. :X


----------



## Sabine

*Michaela wrote: *


> Wow. I cannot believe Laura is out. What a messed up show. :X


That's unbelievable after all those fantastic perfomances. Didn't see tonight's. Is there a station repeating it later on?


----------



## Michaela

Do you have ITV2? They always repeat is a few times on a Sunday. I think TV3 and ITV1 repeat it on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Sabine

*Michaela wrote: *


> Do you have ITV2? They always repeat is a few times on a Sunday. I think TV3 and ITV1 repeat it on Sunday mornings.


We don't have ITV2 and I will be out tomorrow morning. I'll see if I can record it


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I actually cannot believe that Laura has gone. How stupid are the bloody British public?!?!:tantrum:

What an absolute sham. Laura was clearly the best and should have won. Why don't people vote for talent?!:disgust:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CUD3u1x8IFI]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CUD3u1x8IFI[/ame]


How can this girl go?!:tears2:


----------



## Sabine

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I actually cannot believe that Laura has gone. How stupid are the bloody British public?!?!:tantrum:
> 
> What an absolute sham. Laura was clearly the best and should have won. Why don't people vote for talent?!:disgust:


Exactly!!! What's wrong with you people:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

It's all ITV's the fault.:grumpy: If they weren't such money-grabbers then thedecision wouldn't be as dependent on public votes and the good people wouldn't end up in the bottom 2.

How is Daniel even still here? I mean seriously?:rollseyes


----------



## Sabine

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> It's all ITV's the fault.:grumpy: If they weren't such money-grabbers then thedecision wouldn't be as dependent on public votes and the good people wouldn't end up in the bottom 2.
> 
> How is Daniel even still here? I mean seriously?:rollseyes


He's a nice guy but not a star. But I am usually surprised by the public votes. Even last year's


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I've just been watching the Xtra factor, poor poor Laura!I feel so bad for her. She is such a nice, talented girl. I was actually crying (I always cry at the TV!) And it was even worse for her because Diana wasn't there this week and they were best friends.

So sad, I don't even like the show anymore.:grumpy:


----------



## paul2641

I really hope Rachel wins as she does have the *best talent* ever on this show!!!!inkbouce::elvis2::woohoo:goodjob


----------



## Michaela

IKR Jess? The only thing we ever got right was Leona! :shock: Rhydian, or actually even Same Difference should have won last year. Ha well Leon is a flop already! 

I am hoping for a JLS or Alex win myself this year. Although I actually wanted Austin to win.  The fact that the talentless lump Daniel is still there, when people like Laura and Austin are gone, is a disgrace. And to think the judges blew the opportunities to get rid of both Rachel and Daniel makes it worse. :X

Hey, I was wondering, why is there no RoI vote this year? :? It's been every other year hasn't it? X Factor is a talent show for UK and Ireland, not just UK.

Anyone else love Louis this evening though? Cheryl was acting like a right madam, he put her in her place though, and the Obama comment was great.


----------



## paul2641

*Michaela wrote: *


> IKR Jess? The only thing we ever got right was Leona! :shock: Rhydian, or actually even Same Difference should have won last year. Ha well Leon is a flop already!
> 
> I am hoping for a JLS or Alex win myself this year. Although I actually wanted Austin to win.  The fact that the talentless lump Daniel is still there, when people like Laura and Austin are gone, is a disgrace. And to think the judges blew the opportunities to get rid of both Rachel and Daniel makes it worse. :X
> 
> Hey, I was wondering, why is there no RoI vote this year? :? It's been every other year hasn't it? X Factor is a talent show for UK and Ireland, not just UK.
> 
> Anyone else love Louis this evening though? Cheryl was acting like a right madam, he put her in her place though, and the Obama comment was great.


You ov don't know talent when it stairs you in the eye rachel is the best there!!!!


----------



## Michaela

*paul2641 wrote:*


> You ov don't know talent when it stairs you in the eye rachel is the best there!!!!


:?

Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Becca

I don't like Rachel either ughh did you hear that note last night :shock: It hurt my ears...

I think Louis puts the best ones out so that JLS haven't got competition, though I would rather Laura not of gone I still love JLS


----------



## pinksalamander

Laura was crap, to be honest. Although I think Daniel should have gone out, or Rachel.

I HATE RACHEL! She is the most stupid, full of herself, gobby witch I ever saw on one of these programmes (and thats saying something). I really don't like her. She can't sing at all. She makes me angry when I see her on TV!

Fran :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> I don't like Rachel either ughh did you hear that note last night :shock: It hurt my ears...
> 
> I think Louis puts the best ones out so that JLS haven't got competition, though I would rather Laura not of gone I still love JLS


I can't agree more. That note was something else and I thought I was the only one whincing.. Rachel is just too much hit and miss (literally)


----------



## Michaela

What do you all think of  this? I think it's so stupid. :X I don't believe any of it. 

And all the stick Louis has been getting is very, very annoying. Simon and Dannii sent Laura home too, and Ruth was better in the sing-off. None of them have a right to complain that Laura was in the bottom two as the majority of them won't have even voted! :rollseyes


----------



## pinksalamander

Hmm, that's weird. I assume she probably got ill [partially from that. I know I went to a party feeling really ill, had loads of fun and then couldn't hardly speak for the next week!

Also Louis does annoy me, because yes the others voted Laura too but it always lands on him, and he always votes out the best person because he doesn't like to see them win. He's desperate for a boy band to win. He voted out Maria (remember her) when she was fantastic because he can't stand seeing another female singer winning, he wants to bring back the boy band I reckon!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok I haven't watched the show yet so I can't comment on all the above...


We're just getting round to watching Saturday's show (as we were in America at the time) but thanks to Facebook I already knew who was out last weekend and OMG I can't believe it was Laura!! She was one of, if not THE best singer there was! I really though the last 2 weeks would be her, Diana and Alex!! 

I think it might be partly to do with her having a relationship with one of the producers I think? I don't know everything about it but they've been seeing each other for some time...

Either way, it shouldn't have affected her position in the competition and Daniel should have GONE!! I can say that without even watching his performance yet lol 

I hope that Cheryl keeps her girls this week!! She's the strongest judge in the competition (with the strongest acts) IMO


----------



## Michaela

Daniel wasn't as awful last week! :shock: I mean he was still really, really bad, but slightly less so.  Rachel deserved to go by miles. Eww no I dun like Cheryl at all, kick her out, get in someone who actually knows what they are talking about!  I would actually blame Cheryl for Laura going, the whole piano thing just didn't work. :? Neither her main performance, or her sing-off was very strong, Ruth blew her out of the water, they definitely made the right decision (the judges) but the public didn't.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Daniel wasn't as awful last week! :shock: I mean he was still really, really bad, but slightly less so.  Rachel deserved to go by miles. Eww no I dun like Cheryl at all, kick her out, get in someone who actually knows what they are talking about!  I would actually blame Cheryl for Laura going, the whole piano thing just didn't work. :? Neither her main performance, or her sing-off was very strong, Ruth blew her out of the water, they definitely made the right decision (the judges) but the public didn't.


Having watched some of it, I agree- what on earth was Laura doing with the piano? You just couldn't hear her voice and it was too much for her to concentrate on- which is a shame because her voice was great and all her past performances have been great! I wasn't so keen on Rachel's voice tonight.... which is annoying because I want to like her.... :? Rachel should go!!!! Terrible choice of song and such a bad attitude!! :shock:


I reeeeeallllly hope that Alexandra and Diana stay in this week!!! :?


----------



## Michaela

Jen have you heard Leona's new song? It's Run by Snow Patrol!  Amazing though, she is singing it on Saturday on X Factor. [ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YqHgPUgj9c8] Youtubey [/ame]

I am pretty sure Diana will win now, the winner's song screams out her, really can't imagine any of the guys singing it, Ruth and Alex maybe. I want JLS to win, they won't though, behind them I like Alex then Diana.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Jen have you heard Leona's new song? It's Run by Snow Patrol!  Amazing though, she is singing it on Saturday on X Factor.  Youtubey
> 
> I am pretty sure Diana will win now, the winner's song screams out her, really can't imagine any of the guys singing it, Ruth and Alex maybe. I want JLS to win, they won't though, behind them I like Alex then Diana.


SHE WHAT???!!?!!!?!!

I can't listen to her sing Snow Patrol! I can't!!!!!!! :shock::shock::shock::X:X:X

My future husband.... murdered!!!


*composes self*...

ahem....  


That's a shame because I really do love Leona! But I've hear her cover of Run before and I just don't like it :?

What's the winner's song?? I'd love it if Diana won! She's great! Alex too, they're my 2 top faves  After them I guess JLS, but after that I'm out of 'favourites' :?

I hope the judges choose well this week!!


----------



## Michaela

Lol! I love both versions!  I'm not really a Leona fan (hate the Forgive Me song) but I think this is wow! 

The Winner's song is "Born To Try" originally by Delta Goodrem. It's.. meh.. she's has better songs imo.

I am too obsessed with this show. I love watching all the videos of them in the house online, and re-watch all the performances several times. :baghead

Eoghan is the big favourite here, so bad, people have "VOTE EOGHAN" flags on their cars and everything. :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm crying now that Laura has gone... this isn't fair!!!! 

You said there's no ROI vote- as in, you guys can't vote? Is that what you meant?

I am so mad at the judges!!! 

Lol... I've not watched any of the online stuff... maybe I should!:shock:

Are you an Eoghan fan??


----------



## Michaela

Yeah it really wasn't fair. 

Nope they don't have a vote this year down there, it's weird. We can still vote in NI though, since we are the UK, I vote for JLS every week. And my mum votes for Eoghan. D:

Nah I don't like Eoghan myself, not at all.. Rachel to go this week, then Daniel, after that Eoghan should go for me. 

Yess watch the funny videos, all staged of course, but [ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=A-E4hqmbRec] this one [/ame] is good.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Michaela wrote: *


> Eww no I dun like Cheryl at all, kick her out, get in someone who actually knows what they are talking about!  I would actually blame Cheryl for Laura going, the whole piano thing just didn't work. :?



*gasps in shock* Cheryl is a local treasure where I am from Michaela!:nosir:

:big wink:

I'm out tonight so I'll miss the show, but I'll sky+ it and watch it tomorrow. It's better that way, then I don't have to put up with stupid ITV having adverts every 5 minutes!:rollseyes

Please please please let Rachel or Daniel go tonight!


----------



## Becca

JLS - FTW


----------



## Becca

JLS ARE ON JLS ARE ON WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## pinksalamander

Well, Daniel was crap. Eoghan was so dull I could've died. Ruth I thought was brilliant, along with Alexandra. JLS were OK but nothing special, which was kinda disappointing. Diana wasn't that good at all, which makes me sad  But she has enough fans to get her through anyway.

I HATE RACHEL.

Theres me done 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

I HATE DANIEL AND RACHEL AND I CALL EOGHUN OR HOWEVER YOU SPELL IT I CALL HIM YOGUN LOL

GOOOO JLS --- JLS FTW!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

actually watched it in real time this week! 

I don't want poor Diana Vickers to go!! She's great! I feel so bad for her not doing that well tonight.. 

Daniel was TERRIBLE!!! That's just the cheesiest song they could have ever picked for him. I hope all the grannies give up voting for him soon- he will never make a pop star! :grumpy:

Rachel was better but still dont' like her- and I don't like the way she 'whoo's!' like she's some big star or something...

Eoghan was boring as well...

Alexandra HAS to go through!! And Diana Vickers! And JLS! The rest I'm really not bothered about :?


----------



## Michaela

I was so disappointed by JLS tonight.  They just were not good. I still voted for them though.

Ruth was absolutely amazing, wow. :shock: Definitely the best, even though I hate that song. Alex was amazing too. Diana was not good. She put on the sad face though so I'm sure she will be through. Eoghan had a boring song but he sang it well. 

Rachel improved, a lot, but I will never like her, because of her attitude, feel a bit bad for her though for the bad press she gets.

Daniel needs to go. NOW. :grumpy:

Looking forward to Leona!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've not read anything about Rachel in the press, what's been said?!

I seem to miss all the controversy lol...

I'm not looking forward to Leona if she's going to sing Run!! :hiding: But then I do think she's a brilliant singer...

I've not voted for anyone yet this whole series! Maybe I'll vote for Alexandra.... After all, as Dermot said that's the only way to keep them in lol! 

Is it just me, but I've never heard the songs that Alexandra or Eoghan sang? Who were they by? Am I just really uncultured lol?!


----------



## Michaela

Well perhaps the online communities more than the press, but today all the stuff about her brother, and how she mugged someone last week.. etc, her criminal past. It's a bit much. 

This is the first series I've ever voted in, mum will only let me vote once though! (She and my sister vote once too, mum for Eoghan, sis for Diana). I wasn't sure who to vote for, nearly voted for Ruth as she was so good and she won't get the votes, but didn't in the end. I'll vote a few extra times in the final. Unless people vote they can't complain about their favourites going out. 

Jen you have to love Leona singing this it's so amazing! Don't turn it off! 

Oh, I saw the songlist earlier, Alex's song was by Joe Cocker (who? ) and Eoghan's was by George Michael.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I heard it last night on the YouTube link you posted- I want to like it but I just can't lol!! I sent it to my best mate and she said she can't get past the line 'you've been the only thing that's right in all I've done' because it offends her lol :laughsmiley:

You're very right that I shouldn't complain about who goes unless I vote! But it's addicitive- I'll end up calling about 20 times lol!! I guess I was out of the country last week- but when it comes back on I'll vote for Alexandra! :biggrin2:

When I read what you said about Rachel, I thought that she actually mugged someone last week- not that it was reported last week lol.... I was thinking that would have been a really stupid thing to do!!

Only 15 mins til it's back!!


----------



## Michaela

Oh no I didn't mean you, sorry! I mean all this stupid petition with 50,000 names, bet 90% didn't vote for her. (She was over-rated anyway imo ). Oh if my mum didn't stop me I would be voting all night too! I agree with you there! You have to ring about 20 times anyway to get through the lines are always to busy. 

Does anyone else watch Xtra Factor?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Oh no I didn't mean you, sorry! I mean all this stupid petition with 50,000 names, bet 90% didn't vote for her. (She was over-rated anyway imo ). Oh if my mum didn't stop me I would be voting all night too! I agree with you there! You have to ring about 20 times anyway to get through the lines are always to busy.
> 
> Does anyone else watch Xtra Factor?


Petition? About Laura? I've not heard of this! I must catch up on Digital Spy lol... It's ok I didn't think you meant me, but you did have a very good point! 

I do watch Xtra Factor when we remember to record it, although Steve thinks it's a bit tedious and goes on too long- he doesn't like Holly Willoughby either lol...


----------



## mouse_chalk

Voted for Alexandra and Diana


----------



## pinksalamander

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> he doesn't like Holly Willoughby either lol...


HOLLY WILLOBOOBY!

Thats all I've got to say.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela

And finally we have justice in the bottom two.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> And finally we have justice in the bottom two.


Either who goes I'll be happy! But I hope Daniel!! :biggrin2:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## pinksalamander

Thank god - a long time coming....

I don't like both of them but I want Rachel to go more....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela

Yayyy!!  It's about time!

Rachel to go next week!


----------



## paul2641

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yayyy!!  It's about time!
> 
> Rachel to *win:blueribbon:*


FIXED!!!!:blueribbon::blueribbon:


----------



## pinksalamander

Definitely Rachel to go, or Oggham...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## paul2641

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Definitely Rachel to *win*,andEoghen to go...
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


FIXED :blueribbon:


----------



## Michaela

paul2641, don't be so disrespectful of our opinions please. You are entitled to yours, and us to ours.


----------



## Michaela

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Definitely Rachel to go, or Oggham...
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


Lol, afraid to say I doubt he will go anytime soon! He gets _a lot_ of votes from NI. :? The streets are covered in posters. I get funny looks when I say I don't like Eoghan!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely Rachel to go, or Oggham...
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, afraid to say I doubt he will go anytime soon! He gets _a lot_ of votes from NI. :? The streets are covered in posters. I get funny looks when I say I don't like Eoghan!
Click to expand...

Lol!! 

When he was in the last 3 to be read out I was saying 'YES! Rachel and Daniel bottom 2!' and then Steve commented that maybe it would be better to have Eoghan go, to take out the competition for the girls!! Interesting tactic- I don't like him at all but I think he's getting a lot of votes from NI as you say, plus the young girls and older women will love him!

SO glad that Daniel's gone! It seems unfair that better people went before he did! Louis finally made a right decision IMO- I couldn't understand why he kept him in the other week despite saying all along that he wont win...


----------



## Michaela

Eoghan has been improving a lot though, I'll grant him that, he gets better every week.  But there are no other young boys, and so he will get a lot of votes like you say, the girls will suffer from split voting. :? It's Leon all over again, hopefully we won't have that travesty again this year.:scared: ( I was so angry that Rhydian didn't win.)


----------



## pinksalamander

It really annoys me how people vote for people from their area. OK, so vote for the person in your town, your own little 'claim to fame' but it annoys me when it turns into a 'This person must win because they are from kinda the same place as meee!' What is this? Eurovision?

Eggham is just so boring!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela

Oh oh oh oh! Eoghan lovers! I just spotted  this on DS.

:laughsmiley:

It's the Daily Star though, so a little questionable if it's true.


----------



## Sabine

Blast I missed the show tonight. Went out for once. So Daniel is out. No surprise there. I am looking forward to watching it tomorrow


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I just watched back the x factor show. Oh my gosh how *amazing *was Leona? She blew the other contestants out of thewater.That is my favourite version of that song ever (sorry Jen!)

I wish she did more songs like that. She has such an amazing voice and is such a nice girl but I feel like Simon hasn't picked the best songs for her. I was a bit disappointed with her album last year and am annoyed that she isn't bringing out another this year.


Take That week next week!!:biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641

*Michaela wrote: *


> paul2641, don't be so disrespectful of our opinions please. You are entitled to yours, and us to ours.


I don't get it I edited your posts who cares!?!?!?:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> paul2641, don't be so disrespectful of our opinions please. You are entitled to yours, and us to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it I edited your posts who cares!?!?!?:shock:
Click to expand...


Some people don't like that. I understand you were just being silly. I myself have done it on some forums. Sometimes it takes being familar with someone to be able to get away with somethings. 

Also keep in mind she is a MOD so being alittle more respectful in how you respond. :dancingorig:You don't want her to use her MODLY :muscleman:GOD powers on you. 

:brat:Ali:big kiss:


----------



## paul2641

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> paul2641, don't be so disrespectful of our opinions please. You are entitled to yours, and us to ours.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it I edited your posts who cares!?!?!?:shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some people don't like that. I understand you were just being silly. I myself have done it on some forums. Sometimes it takes being familar with someone to be able to get away with somethings.
> 
> Also keep in mind she is a MOD so being alittle more respectful in how you respond. :dancingorig:You don't want her to use her MODLY :muscleman:GOD powers on you.
> 
> :brat:Ali:big kiss:
Click to expand...

Why what do her powers intale?


----------



## JadeIcing

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Why what do her powers intale?



Can't share those secrets. h34r2They are top secret and we have to swear an oath in blood.

:whistlingAli


----------



## Sabine

Anyone watching X-Factor tonight? Looks like Alexandra and Ruth are safe


----------



## Sabine

I HAAAAAAAAATE Rachel (sorry Paul!)


----------



## Michaela

Good show tonight!

Alex was really really good! I think I want her to win now! 

Ruth was fantastic, I voted for her for the first time ever!  (Although I prefer Alex, I think Ruth needs the votes more.. hope I don't regret that later!)

JLS disappointed me. Again. Totally gone off them. Or maybe it's just that creep Louis. :X

Rachel wasn't great, not her worst, but I'll never like her.

Diana was very poor imo. :?

Eoghan was ok I guess, very cheesy! 

Poor Dannii!  I hate Louis. :X


----------



## Sabine

JLS and Rachel in the bottom two? What do you think?
P.S. Whatever happened to Leon (last year's winner)?


----------



## Sabine

P.S. I never liked Alexandra initially but I think she has winning potential now


----------



## mouse_chalk

*ALEX TO WIN!!!!* Even though I've not watched it yet... 

We just got a brand new 40inch HD TV today, so we're watching it huuuuge in widescreen lol! What time is the results show? Wonder if we've got time to get through the performaces before it starts so we can watch it in real time!

Take That week too! YAY!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

Results are 9.55 pm. A shame i can't vote


----------



## Michaela

Sabine yeah I can see JLS and Rachel in the bottom two. (With Rachel to go please. )

Same Difference and RHYDIAN the REAL WINNER later on! 

Hopefully they will have sorted out the problems and bring back the RoI vote (and text vote) for next year. Who would you vote for?


----------



## Sabine

*Michaela wrote: *


> Sabine yeah I can see JLS and Rachel in the bottom two. (With Rachel to go please. )
> 
> Same Difference and RHYDIAN the REAL WINNER later on!
> 
> Hopefully they will have sorted out the problems and bring back the RoI vote (and text vote) for next year. Who would you vote for?


I do hope Rachel is on the way out too. She is just really gratng on me. I did love Same Difference and Rhydian last year. I could never get what it was about Leon? He was so limited.

I'd find it so hard to chose tonight. Judging on tonight's performance probably Alexandra. I love Diana's quirkyness but it's becoming a bit "sameish"


----------



## mouse_chalk

Ok, so in 10minutes I'm going to stop looking at this thread, because we've only just watched JLS' performance! 

I thought they were pretty average- and their outfits were awful!

Am I the only person who was disappointed by Ruth? I found the whole thing very whiny and very 80's power ballad! NOOOOO!!!! :X 

Alexandra was brilliant, as ever! She HAS to win! 

Our new TV is brilliant lol


----------



## Sabine

I think Ruth was so so. she's just really RRRRRRRRRRR....... that's what the guys think anyhow


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol!! Well Simon definately seems to think so! 

Why was Dannii crying before Rachel came on? Is it because she thinks she's going to lose another act tonight?!! :?

JLS would have been much better singing Rule The World! Rachel's voice really grates on me.....


----------



## Sabine

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Lol!! Well Simon definately seems to think so!
> 
> Why was Dannii crying before Rachel came on? Is it because she thinks she's going to lose another act tonight?!! :?
> 
> JLS would have been much better singing Rule The World! Rachel's voice really grates on me.....


I never get Danni? And the story about the song they had nicked off each other


----------



## Sabine

We can rule the woo...ooo....oooo....oorld! (AAAAAAGh) I hope she's going home


----------



## Sabine

Love Same Difference


----------



## Sabine

I was right! I was right!


----------



## pinksalamander

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

*Does happy dance*

She's gone!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

Halleluya!


----------



## mouse_chalk

WOOOOOHOOOOO!!! :bunnydance:

I think it was going to happen whether Simon sent her home or not- she's been in the bottom too many times- clearly the public just don't like her!! 

I was literally pooing myself before Dermot announced Alexandra was through.... I seriously think she should win!! 

So Miley Cyrus and Britney are on next week?.....Yay? :X Not big fans of either... particularly not Britney!!!


----------



## Michaela

Glad she is gone, but have to give her credit, she was really, really good in her final performance, she can go with her head held high. 

Dannii was crying because of that stupid, annoying little man Louis Walsh bullying her. :X Had the smirk wiped off his smug little elf face tonight! 

Alex to win. 

I am sooo looking forward to next week! Eoghan singing Britney will be hilarious! And I like Britney, will be good to see her back.  Why on earth is Miley Cyrus going to be there though? Ugh.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Glad she is gone, but have to give her credit, she was really, really good in her final performance, she can go with her head held high.
> 
> Dannii was crying because of that stupid, annoying little man Louis Walsh bullying her. :X Had the smirk wiped off his smug little elf face tonight!
> 
> Alex to win.
> 
> I am sooo looking forward to next week! Eoghan singing Britney will be hilarious! And I like Britney, will be good to see her back.  Why on earth is Miley Cyrus going to be there though? Ugh.


OMG is it Britney week?!!! :shock::shock:

Alex to win! I totally agree! She could be another Leona- she's guaranteed to go far!!


----------



## Michaela

Yes they all have to sing a Britney song! What do you think they will all sing? I've been trying to think... But it's two songs next week, the other category is American Classics, which is a better one really for the boys.


----------



## pinksalamander

I would personally be very disappointed if Eoghan doesn't sing 'I'm Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman'

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

OMG JLS were in the bottom 2 :shock: I was hiding behind a cushion!!

I screamed when rachel went out FINALLLY!!

GO JLS


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I would personally be very disappointed if Eoghan doesn't sing 'I'm Not A Girl, Not Yet A Woman'
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



:laugh:



I was out last night so sky+d it, however I have just finished wizzing through all the performances. I thought everyone was good, although Rachel butchered "Rule the world" (which is one of my favourite Take That songs!) I had to fast forward through the rest of the song so she didn't ruin it for me forever! I liked everyone else though, I have no idea who I want to go next week.:?It's getting tough now!


----------



## Michaela

Everyone seems to be saying that about Eoghan, poor thing, it's all over Digital Spy. I can't think of anything he_ can _actually sing though! :? 

I hope hope hope Diana goes next week. Please let it happen! D: She was good the first few weeks but now she is being given so much praise for bad performances imo. SO annoying. I bet she will sing Everytime. Suits her I guess. 

Hopefully JLS will be good next week I have been so disappointed lately, if they sing No Air that should be good for the American song. They may struggle with a Britney song though. Perhaps a version of Baby One More Time? :? I think Ruth should sing I Love Rock 'N' Roll, it would be really good. And Alex should sing Stronger. The American Classics is too wide a category for me to guess any.


----------



## Flashy

Diana's hand really annoys me, but I like her voice. Can be quite haunting with the right song. I want Alex to win though


----------



## Sabine

I agree on Alex. She has really upped her performances through the last couple of weeks. Whereas Diana has really plateaued. Her voice and mannerisms are very distinctive but I wonder will that become a limitation in the long run


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I have to agree on Diana. I used to love her and her voice but she is starting to annoy me now.:?Alex, on the other hand, is really growing on me. I hope she does well.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I still quite like Diana! But I prefer Alexandra... always have! 

Hmmm..... I'm hoping Ruth goes next week. Controversial!!!! Either that or Eoghan, but I'm guessing he's probably in it for the long haul... I just think that Ruth's voice is waaaay too over the top, and that in 'real life' she would never be a star. I can't imagine her having a video that's really popular on The Box for example, whereas I can with Alexandra! 

I only know one Miley Cyrus song, 7 Things or something? And I hate it! Lol...

I really can't imagine what people are going to sing for Britney songs... I was thinking Everytime for Diana as well though Michaela! Lol!!


----------



## Sabine

I must say I do admire Eoghan. He delivers every time although his voice isn't that spectacular. Can he win? I wouldn't think so but then again Leon won last year and I just couldn't understand it


----------



## paul2641

*Sabine wrote: *


> I HAAAAAAAAATE Rachel (sorry Paul!)


How can you say such a thing. I am not watching the X factor any more since Rachel has left. Rachel was the only person on that thing with talent. Although I now wish Ruth wins.


----------



## paul2641

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> WOOOOOHOOOOO!!! :bunnydance:
> 
> I think it was going to happen whether Simon sent her home or not- she's been in the bottom too many times- clearly the public just don't like her!!
> 
> I was literally pooing myself before Dermot announced Alexandra was through.... I seriously think she should win!!
> 
> So Miley Cyrus and Britney are on next week?.....Yay? :X Not big fans of either... particularly not Britney!!!


O.K. from that post right there I have gathered that you don't like anyone who has had a bad past. It's not anything to do with there past it's about talent. Rachel was talented andBritney is good too, even though I don't like her


----------



## mouse_chalk

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOHOOOOO!!! :bunnydance:
> 
> I think it was going to happen whether Simon sent her home or not- she's been in the bottom too many times- clearly the public just don't like her!!
> 
> I was literally pooing myself before Dermot announced Alexandra was through.... I seriously think she should win!!
> 
> So Miley Cyrus and Britney are on next week?.....Yay? :X Not big fans of either... particularly not Britney!!!
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. from that post right there I have gathered that you don't like anyone who has had a bad past. It's not anything to do with there past it's about talent. Rachel was talented andBritney is good too, even though I don't like her
Click to expand...

Erm, I think you have misread me completely there.... I never mentioned anything about anybody's past!  

I am not a big fan of Rachel because I'm not keen on her voice.... Same with Britney, I've never liked her. I just think there's much more talented people about. But everybody is entitled to like/dislike whoever they want


----------



## pinksalamander

People have different opinions. I hate Rachel, her voice offends me, she makes my skin crawl and I hate her cockiness and personality, the way she speaks etc. I don't give a toss (or even know, as I don't read the papers) about her past. Stop getting so angry at everyone for disagreeing with you. She can't have been that well loved anyway, she lost!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Michaela wrote:


> RHYDIAN the REAL WINNER later on!



But OMG how weird was that performance?! I dont like the guy, his voice made my skin cruel but in a weird way it was really good!

I hate "same difference", they are more like childs musical talent, I couldnt stand the crappy lip synching either!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Hmmm..... I'm hoping Ruth goes next week. Controversial!!!! Either that or Eoghan, but I'm guessing he's probably in it for the long haul... I just think that Ruth's voice is waaaay too over the top, and that in 'real life' she would never be a star. I can't imagine her having a video that's really popular on The Box for example, whereas I can with Alexandra!
> 
> I only know one Miley Cyrus song, 7 Things or something? And I hate it! Lol...




I know what you mean about Ruth vs Alexandra. As talented as I think Ruth is, I do think Alexandra would have a better recording career.

I also wanted to echo what you said about Miley Cyrus. Why is she coming on? I don't think anybody even really knows who she is over here (except little kids:?). Also I hate Britney's 'womaniser' song. Don't think I'll be watching the results show for those 2 performances!

Also I was wondering today, are there only3 weeks left?:?


----------



## Sabine

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I HAAAAAAAAATE Rachel (sorry Paul!)
> 
> 
> 
> How can you say such a thing. I am not watching the X factor any more since Rachel has left. Rachel was the only person on that thing with talent. Although I now wish Ruth wins.
Click to expand...

Why, are you tone deaf I think she was great at the start but then she butchered one song after the other. Ruth is sexy I admit but there are stronger contestants


----------



## Michaela

*paul2641 wrote: *


> O.K. from that post right there I have gathered that you don't like anyone who has had a bad past. It's not anything to do with there past it's about talent. Rachel was talented andBritney is good too, even though I don't like her


That's a bit out of order Paul. Please stop making confrontational posts in this thread. You are entitled to your opinion of course, but please have respect for everyone else's too. 

Jen has _nowhere_ in this thread even hinted at not liking "anyone with a bad past". I think most of us respect what Rachel has been through, and it's really great that she has herself in a good place now. Her kids are adorable! X Factor is all about having favourites, and people you don't like. The press were unfair to Rachel, very unfair. I actually have started to agree, Rachel has talent, she showed it in her final performance, BUT she had no consistancy at all. You can't just be good once in a blue moon, you have to be up there at the top every week!


----------



## Michaela

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> But OMG how weird was that performance?! I dont like the guy, his voice made my skin cruel but in a weird way it was really good!
> 
> I hate "same difference", they are more like childs musical talent, I couldnt stand the crappy lip synching either!


Ohemgee no I LOOOOVE Rhydian!  I can see why a lot of people don't though, Leon was "cute" and more appealing to the public, but Rhydian has the talent. He is.. odd.. though. 

Oh yeah Same Difference were cringe-worthy! I wanted them to do well, but come on, if you're gonna mime.. at least mime well. :? But yeah, it's Simon trying to jump on the High School Musical band-wagon.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> But OMG how weird was that performance?! I dont like the guy, his voice made my skin cruel but in a weird way it was really good!
> 
> I hate "same difference", they are more like childs musical talent, I couldnt stand the crappy lip synching either!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohemgee no I LOOOOVE Rhydian!  I can see why a lot of people don't though, Leon was "cute" and more appealing to the public, but Rhydian has the talent. He is.. odd.. though.
> 
> Oh yeah Same Difference were cringe-worthy! I wanted them to do well, but come on, if you're gonna mime.. at least mime well. :? But yeah, it's Simon trying to jump on the High School Musical band-wagon.
Click to expand...

I agree about Rhydian! He's not my kind of music at all, but I do think he has talent, and an amazing voice. I wasn't keen on the song he sang last night (I know, it's a classic lol!) but he did sing it well. I thought he should have won last year as well! 

Also yeah- Same Difference miming- why did they do that? They sang live and danced last year, so it's not like they can't do it! And it was out of time as well lol! Her hairstyle was a bit odd as well... I thought it made her look like she was wearing a wig!! 

The Box had a 'This week's X Factor songs' hour this week.... Basically a whole hour of Take That songs! YAY!! :inlove:


----------



## Sabine

Rhydian had a great dislikability factor: his arrogance at the start, his pompous voice etc...but he is a genius in a slightly psychopathic way I still remember the performance of Phantom of the Opera. Wow! Don't remember any performance by Leon.


----------



## Michaela

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I know what you mean about Ruth vs Alexandra. As talented as I think Ruth is, I do think Alexandra would have a better recording career.
> 
> I also wanted to echo what you said about Miley Cyrus. Why is she coming on? I don't think anybody even really knows who she is over here (except little kids:?). Also I hate Britney's 'womaniser' song. Don't think I'll be watching the results show for those 2 performances!
> 
> Also I was wondering today, are there only3 weeks left?:?


I agree, Alexandra is more talented, she is an amazing singer! I have such a bad feeling she could be out this week though.. everyone vote for Alex!  There is no bottom two for the judges to saver her. I love Ruth's passion, she loves the whole thing, it means so much to her, but she shouldn't win (I think she's better then Eoghan and Diana though.)

Miley Cyrus.. I shall be making a cup of tea then.. I'd guess it's Simon again, the whole Disney High School Hannah Montanna whatever.. :? But Britney I'm looking forward too. I've always liked her. She'll mime though. 

Yes three more weeks Jess!  I don't want it to end!


----------



## Sabine

Isn't ther Britain's got talent on or something after?


----------



## Michaela

*Sabine wrote: *


> Isn't ther Britain's got talent on or something after?


Britain's Got Talent doesn't be on until May/June time as far as I remember, but American Idol is in January (I think)! ITV2 and TV3 show it. Never as good as XF but still good!  If you haven't watched it before you should!


----------



## Sabine

That's too bad. I'll miss the saturday nights in front of the tv, knowing exactly what to watch


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Have you guys heard the rumours that 'Hallelujah' is to be the winners song? I'm not sure if it is true, although if it is it would totally suit Diana's (and I think Alex's) voices best. I can't see JLS pulling it off.:?

I _love _that song but think it is a bit of a weird candidate for the winner's song!:?


----------



## mouse_chalk

20 minutes to go!! :biggrin2:

I'm watching it without Steve lol... in real time!  Mostly....


----------



## Michaela

Tonight should be a good night!


----------



## Becca

Well it's certainly going to be interesting!

GO JLS


----------



## mouse_chalk

Not looking forward to Britney lol...

I watched one of those 'Fabulous life of....' things on MTV the other day and now I know all about Miley Cyrus lol! :?

I will be voting this week! For ALEXANDRA! TO WIN!!!!!

I'm really scared lol....


----------



## Michaela

Why does Ruth get the worst slot? Diana has never went first. :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Is it just me or does she sound bad tonight? Not liking this song for her at all! :? Michaela, did you predict this would be her song? I can't remember if you did or not now!


----------



## Michaela

Yes I did.  Good performance.. but yeah bad singing on the lower parts. She loves it so much though. 

ETA: Don't think I predicted the others right except, according to DS.


----------



## Sabine

I loved Ruth so far


----------



## Sabine

Forget TV3 sound is better on UTV


----------



## Becca

VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102

VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


VOTE JLS VOTE JLS 0901 61 61 102


Pllleeeeaaaseee


----------



## Michaela

Harsh comments! :shock: Wow I thought they were good...


----------



## mouse_chalk

OMG Simon said JLS were limp!!! :shock:

I kind of agreed..... :?


----------



## Sabine

Sorry Becca not after that performance


----------



## Michaela

This show is such a fix for Diana to win.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Harsh comments! :shock: Wow I thought they were good...


:sofa:

I really like JLS, and that could have been a good song I thought.... but I dunno it just lacked something..... :?

Gosh I sound like ajudge myself now lol! :shock:


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Sorry Becca not after that performance


But it's not their fault stupid Louis Leprachaun

I'm not allowed to vote thats why I need to ask everyone else to LOL


----------



## mouse_chalk

Alexandra sang Toxic better than Britney lol!!


----------



## Michaela

That was amazing! I still think Stronger would have showed off her voice more but everyone vote Alex!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> That was amazing! I still think Stronger would have showed off her voice more but everyone vote Alex!


Yeah, I agree actually, Stronger would have been great for her! I hooooooope she stays in!!


----------



## Michaela

Now everyone prepare for the two worst performances and the best comments! :X Eoghan is singing "Sometimes" and Diana "I'm not a girl." I think.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Now everyone prepare for the two worst performances and the best comments! :X Eoghan is singing "Sometimes" and Diana "I'm not a girl." I think.


Oh NO!!!! I like Diana but I can't see how that song would be good for her... Mind you she was always going to struggle with Britney week....

Eoghan singing Sometimes? OH MY GOSH!!!! :shock:


----------



## Michaela

Yeah I think so! How wet and pathetic is he going to look!? He's singing High School Musical later apparently..


----------



## mouse_chalk

Oh dear lol.... No, no, NO!!!



It just struck me. How come they didn't get Britney to do the vocal coaching sessions like they did with Take That etc?


----------



## Michaela

Perhaps because she can't sing anymore? She's ruined her voice hasn't she from alcohol and smoking? 

Eoghan was bad. Eugh.


----------



## Sabine

I think limp does describe it though. Although I normally like them. But the judges might be right.
Referring to JLS
And I wasn't mad about Eoghan either


----------



## Sabine

*Michaela wrote: *


> Now everyone prepare for the two worst performances and the best comments! :X Eoghan is singing "Sometimes" and Diana "I'm not a girl." I think.


How did you know


----------



## Michaela

They are always put up on Digital Spy on a Friday night. 

Yayy bad comments for Diana! (I actually thought she wasn't bad though! )


----------



## Sabine

I must agree the dancing comment was rediculous


----------



## mouse_chalk

I thought she started off bad but she actually turned out really good!

I voted for her and Alexandra.... more for Alexandra though lol... 

I didn't realise it was on til 9.15.... I want some dinner!


----------



## Sabine

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I thought she started off bad but she actually turned out really good!
> 
> I voted for her and Alexandra.... more for Alexandra though lol...
> 
> I didn't realise it was on til 9.15.... I want some dinner!


You may have to grab something during the ads


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she started off bad but she actually turned out really good!
> 
> I voted for her and Alexandra.... more for Alexandra though lol...
> 
> I didn't realise it was on til 9.15.... I want some dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to grab something during the ads
Click to expand...

I'm having lamb steak....  I'll cook it after we're done!

OMG why on earth did Ruth sing another power ballad? It's not the 80s anymore?!!!!


----------



## Sabine

But she (Ruth) really does it well


----------



## Becca

Yeah she does it well but you don't want a whole album of the same sounding songs.


----------



## Sabine

*Becca wrote: *


> Yeah she does it well but you don't want a whole album of the same sounding songs.


True.

What a performance from Alexandra!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> What a performance from Alexandra!!!!!


I KNOW!!!

I have tears in my eyes lol... She's amazing! HAS to win!!!

And Cheryl's crying!


----------



## Sabine

Initially I didn't think she was that distinguishable from her back up singers and look at her now. If I could vote I'd vote for Alexandra.


----------



## Michaela

Alex needs to win, she's as good as Leona. Absolutely amazing. Wow!


----------



## Sabine

My gut feeling is JLS will be out tonight


----------



## mouse_chalk

What on EARTH was that?!!!

You could barely hear him!!!


----------



## pinksalamander

HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL! Eoghan has gone up in my eyes....


.. but he's still crap.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

Was that a tear in Eoghan's eye


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> Was that a tear in Eoghan's eye


Well, I mean it was obviously such an emotional song lol!! :?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Diana is singing REM???!!!!

Steve will have a fit! He is their biggest fan!!


----------



## Sabine

Better than her first song. But I've somehow gone off her voice (fickle me)
And I prefer REM's version


----------



## Sabine

My ranking is: Alexandra - Ruth - Diana - Eoghan - JLS


----------



## Becca

I KNOW ALL THE WORDS TO MILEY CYRUS SONG :shock::shock:

Thats worrying....


----------



## Sabine

Results at 10.15. great, gives me a chance to catch up with the other threads
Enjoy your dinner, Jen!


----------



## Michaela

Becca so do I! :shock: _That's _worrying! :shock:

Great show on the whole! My rankings;

1. Alex - of course, I hope people are realising how amazing she is, she is so consistent too. Alex ftw! 
2. Ruth - so passionate, great powerful singer, second please.
3. JLS - picked it up so much in the second song, still really like them.
4. Hmmm... I'll say Eoghan. I don't like him though.
5. Diana - :zzzzz

Did anyone else notice Diana's obvious efforts to keep her hand down? After all that in the press this week..


----------



## Becca

Mum reminded me that I have my own mobile or cell as you Americans call it so I've voted for JLS 3 times and I've not finished yet!


----------



## Sabine

What did they say about Diana in the press?


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> What did they say about Diana in the press?


Yeah, I wanna know too!! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

This!!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/article1974718.ece


----------



## Sabine

I admit it irritated me too but it could become a trade mark. I think maybe she lost some confidence


----------



## Sabine

So what's the verdict on Britney?


----------



## Michaela

She can still put on a show can't she? It's great to see her back on her feet.


----------



## Sabine

I thought she was hot and I am not usually a fan of hers


----------



## mouse_chalk

I AM SO SCARED!!!!


----------



## Sabine

I was wrong with JLS


----------



## Sabine

WhaaaaaT? Ruth out?


----------



## mouse_chalk

OMG!! :shock:


----------



## Sabine

I just can't believe it. I thought she was definately safe


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> I just can't believe it. I thought she was definately safe


She has been in the bottom 2 a couple of times before though....

I wonder who the judges would have saved if it had have been a regular vote?


----------



## Michaela

I am so so so so angry. :X:X Diana or Eoghan should have went, this is a disgrace. :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## Sabine

I am sure the judges would have saved her. I wonder was it in the end because she was Spanish


----------



## mouse_chalk

LOL is anyone watching Xtra Factor?? Did you see what James Corden just said?? SO true!!!


----------



## Sabine

Oh I missed that. What did he say?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> Oh I missed that. What did he say?


Holly asked him what he thought of Britney Spears and he said something along the lines of:

'She put on a good show, but I've already got the CD. I didnt need to hear it badly mimed. These people here are untrained and haven't sold 5 million albums, but they sing live and are judged really harshly for it. Where as Britney came out and did a half-hearted miming performance'

That wasn't a direct quote because I can't remember it all lol but it was along those lines!


----------



## Sabine

He certainly has a point


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I've been out all night so missed theX factor, however I just got back in time for the result. I can't believe Ruth went - how sad!My sister said it was a brilliant show though, I'll have to watch it tomorrow at some point (ah...the wonders of sky+)

I can't believe it's the semi-finals next week!:shock:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Sabine wrote: *


> He certainly has a point


I've always thought that myself...:?I hate it when big stars mime. Um...hello - your profession is _singing, _so sing don't mime!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> He certainly has a point
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought that myself...:?I hate it when big stars mime. Um...hello - your profession is _singing, _so sing don't mime!
Click to expand...

Yeah I totally agreed lol! Plus, it was sooooo obvious she was miming... sometimes with artists you can't really tell, but you could definately tell with her!


----------



## Michaela

But Britney never sings live, apparently not even on tour. She sings her ballads live, but anything with a dance routine is mimed. She has ruined her voice anyway, that's why all her singles are voice enhanced. 

I did agree with what he said though, and she clearly hadn't watched the show either.


----------



## Sabine

Why did they bring her into the show anyhow if she didn't even take an interest in the contestants


----------



## Michaela

Publicity. She's one of the most famous people in the world no one can argue that, and she hasn't performed in the UK for 5 years. No matter how bad she performs, it's still a huge thing for XF to get someone like Britney on there.


----------



## Becca

Watching Britney and thinking about what she'd done with all thr drugs and stuff made me actually want to cry, Why? becuase I used to look up to her, I used to LOVE Britney.... i loved singing her songs but I felt she had disapointed me.

I just wish she hadn't done all that stuff to get attention when she could of done it other better ways. But anyway this thread isnt about Britney its about X Factor and JLS were through so YAY, but I think Diana or Yoghurt should of gone instead of Ruth.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.


ROFL


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I've just finished watching the main show. I have to say, as good as Alex is, I don't think she is as good as everyone says. My brother-in-law says she is a "poor man's Leona".

I do think she is probably the best bet to win though. Out of all of them left she definitely has the best vocals. I wish Laura was still in the showthough, she was my favourite to win!


----------



## Michaela

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.


Haha! The performances are all on YouTube if you wanted to have a look. 

I never really got Laura, didn't see the appeal of her, she was good, better than Diana and Eoghan easily, but nah wasn't a fan. I love Alex, and really want her to win. I don't think she will though. I have a horrible feeling it will be Eoghan. The British Public is so fickle and rarely votes on talent.  But I can't understand _why_ anyone would vote for Eoghan!? He can't sing, can't dance, is *not *cute! At least Leon was cute! :shock: We were talking to someone the other day about it, and she says she votes for Eoghan constantly while the lines are opened. :X


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Michaela wrote: *


> But I can't understand _why_ anyone would vote for Eoghan!? He can't sing, can't dance, is *not *cute! At least Leon was cute! :shock: We were talking to someone the other day about it, and she says she votes for Eoghan constantly while the lines are opened. :X


I noticed watching the show before...he has very chubby ears!Ha ha. I have to say he _has _grown on me as the show has gone on, but I still don't think he should win.:?


----------



## Sabine

Yoghurt? Is that Eoghan


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Yoghurt? Is that Eoghan


Yeah LOL, I call him Yoghurt or Yoghan


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I noticed watching the show before...he has very chubby ears!


:laughsmiley::laughsmiley::laughsmiley::laughsmiley:

He DOES!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.


Lol! I didn't think that anyone that wasn't in the UK would be reading it!  It's one of my favourite threads on RO at the moment lol!


----------



## Sabine

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I didn't think that anyone that wasn't in the UK would be reading it!  It's one of my favourite threads on RO at the moment lol!
Click to expand...

What about me?????:grumpy:
My most watched thread to


----------



## Sabine

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed watching the show before...he has very chubby ears!
> 
> 
> 
> :laughsmiley::laughsmiley::laughsmiley::laughsmiley:
> 
> He DOES!!!
Click to expand...

But he's cute though and he wouldn't be the first to win on cuteness alone


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I didn't think that anyone that wasn't in the UK would be reading it!  It's one of my favourite threads on RO at the moment lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about me?????:grumpy:
> My most watched thread to
Click to expand...

Aww sorry! I sort of temporarily made you a UK member there  What I meant was anyone that didnt have access to watch it on TV lol....


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue who is who but I love reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I didn't think that anyone that wasn't in the UK would be reading it!  It's one of my favourite threads on RO at the moment lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about me?????:grumpy:
> My most watched thread to
Click to expand...

I think she meant that only when this thread started she thought that only UK members would post.
I did too, its nice to have others comment though


----------



## mouse_chalk

I think that I was going to say 'anybody in the US' but then I realised that would be excluding our Canadian and NZ friends etc, so I changed it to anybody not in the UK, but I forgot about Ireland..... 

And I just opened a big ol' can of international worms....

:sofa:


----------



## Sabine

X factor is rather popular here, really unfair we can't vote. I think we can vote on Britain's got talent though. One year my son voted by text from his mobile and a company snatched his number and charged him for some service messages he never got. He was down 80 euro in credit before I noticed....


----------



## Sabine

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I think that I was going to say 'anybody in the US' but then I realised that would be excluding our Canadian and NZ friends etc, so I changed it to anybody not in the UK, but I forgot about Ireland.....
> 
> And I just opened a big ol' can of international worms....
> 
> :sofa:


Oh yeah I'm really offended


----------



## Michaela

Anyone see this? Clearly Britney can draw an audience, now matter how poor she is.


----------



## Becca

BUMP

It's on


----------



## Flashy

Before we see the acts, who do people want to go?


----------



## pinksalamander

Oh what a shame. I was too busy dancing around my room pretending to be Kate Bush, listening to Wuthering Heights I missed the majority of Eoghans song 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

*Flashy wrote: *


> Before we see the acts, who do people want to go?



Errm everyone apart from JLS LOL

I really want Alexandra to go but thats not possible, she's too amazing. Thats why I want her to go so JLS will win :shock:

Diana and Yoghurt annoy me. 

Yoghurt was rubbish just then


----------



## Becca

OMG Diana's singing Girlfriend :shock:


----------



## Becca

To be honest I didn't think she sang Girlfriend that well.... What do you guys think?


----------



## pinksalamander

I didn't like it at first but it wasn't _that_ bad by the end of it. I agree with what Simon said, the singing wasn't perfect but that is the kind of song where you don't need to worry about perfect notes and such, its more about the fun and energy.

Can I ask what the theme is?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

I don't think there is a theme :? Or I wasn't listening when they said what it was :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

Okay Alexandra's singing Rihanna don't stop the music. I like her eye make up LOL


----------



## Becca

JLS JLS JLS WOOOOOOOOOO JLS JLS GO JLS


----------



## Becca

OMG THEY WERE ABOSLUTLEY AWESOME AWESOME!!

I will definitely be their Cinderella :faint::heartbeat:


----------



## mouse_chalk

YAY! X Factor time!! :biggrin2:

Alexandra to win!!! 

Eoghan to go!!! 


I've literally just started watching lol so can't say anything more than that right now!


----------



## Becca

NO NO NO


Alexandra to go

JLS to win


----------



## Sabine

*Flashy wrote: *


> Before we see the acts, who do people want to go?


I missed Eoghan's act but he's my least favourite


----------



## mouse_chalk

WHAT???!!! 

Why on earth did Eoghan sing Busted?!!! That was terrible! A 2 year old could have done better than that!


----------



## Becca

Yoghurt is singing Abba - Does your mother know now :shock:

I LOVE ABBA LOL


----------



## Sabine

I really liked Diana this time. I ahd got tired of her a bit but this was refreshing


----------



## Sabine

I can't say that of Diana's second song though


----------



## Becca

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 
VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Ditto to that ^^^^

Becca wrote:


> Yoghurt is singing Abba - Does your mother know now :shock:



I love that song! :embarrassed:


----------



## Michaela

Eoghan:
Song 1: Decent, one of his best.
Song 2: Weird choice. :? Decent.

Diana:
Song 1: Ok, nice performance, not so fussed on the vocals.
Song 2: Terrible

Alexandra:
Song 1: Wow! Amazing! 
Song 2: Even better, and I hate that song!  Win please! 

JLS:
Song 1: Really good! 
Song 2: I hate that song too, but wow what a performance. OMG I love Aston! If Alex wasn't there I would want them to win. 

Diana to go by a country mile, awful.


----------



## Becca

Okay, so far I have voted twice for JLS Comonnn people I don't have much credit LOL


----------



## Michaela

Becca I tried to vote for them after that second song but my mum grabbed the phone off me and won't let me as I voted for Alex a few times already!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Becca I tried to vote for them after that second song but my mum grabbed the phone off me and won't let me as I voted for Alex a few times already!


LOL! I'm voting for Alex!! :biggrin2: 

She was AMAZING!!! She HAS to go through! I'm so scared lol..... I'm going to be hiding behind a cushion!


----------



## Becca

NO NO NO


VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 
:biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

*Michaela wrote: *


> Eoghan:
> Song 1: Decent, one of his best.
> Song 2: Weird choice. :? Decent.
> 
> Diana:
> Song 1: Ok, nice performance, not so fussed on the vocals.
> Song 2: Terrible
> 
> Alexandra:
> Song 1: Wow! Amazing!
> Song 2: Even better, and I hate that song!  Win please!
> 
> JLS:
> Song 1: Really good!
> Song 2: I hate that song too, but wow what a performance. OMG I love Aston! If Alex wasn't there I would want them to win.
> 
> Diana to go by a country mile, awful.


That sort of sums it up for me too


----------



## Michaela

*Becca wrote: *


> I don't think there is a theme :? Or I wasn't listening when they said what it was :biggrin2:


The acts picked a song themselves, and their mentor picked one for them, from any song.


----------



## Becca

I've voted 3 times for JLS now..... Who else has voted and who for?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

ITS ON ITS ON 

PS. I voted twice for JLS. Need more credit grr  gonna go watch xfactor in the lounge..


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> ITS ON ITS ON


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Becca wrote: *


> I've voted 3 times for JLS now..... Who else has voted and who for?


Alexandra! About 6 times....

I dread my phone bill! :shock:



By the time we caught up I had like 10mins to cook my dinner lol  So I've chopped it all up and just need to cook it after it's finished  Saying that, I could cope with missing El Divo and cook it now lol.... Oh well!

:sofa:
I'm SO scared!!!!


----------



## Becca

CURSE YOU JEN 




LOL Jokezz 


VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104

VOTE FOR JLS 0901 61 61 104 

Okay, I'm voting one more time for JLS


----------



## Michaela

Jen did you find it really hard to get through to Alex? Took me about 20 tries. :? Which is good, if the lines were busy I suppose!


----------



## Becca

YES EMILY HAS REMEMERED HER PHONE AND IS VOTING FOR JLS THATS 5 TIMES IN OUR HOUSEHOLD!!!!


----------



## Sabine

We had a very rushed tv dnner because I didn't want to miss to much (promised roast chicken for tomorrow to make up for the junk I served tonight)
Diana or Eoghan will have to go. I think it's going to be Diana


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Becca wrote: *


> YES EMILY HAS REMEMERED HER PHONE AND IS VOTING FOR JLS THATS 5 TIMES IN OUR HOUSEHOLD!!!!


*votes more for Alex* :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Jen did you find it really hard to get through to Alex? Took me about 20 tries. :? Which is good, if the lines were busy I suppose!


Oooooh that's great! I didn't have anytrouble getting through, but it was after the show had finished. I hope it's a good sign! :biggrin2:


Gosh, El Divo bore me!


----------



## Becca

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO


Okay I'm going to try and persuade Em to vote again muahahahah!!


----------



## Michaela

WHO CARES ABOUT IL DIVO?!?!? :X


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> WHO CARES ABOUT IL DIVO?!?!? :X


NOT ME!!!

The length of time they took to sing that song my pasta could have cooked lol! :grumpy:


----------



## Michaela

I voted for Alex 3 times (I think - some of them first ones might have accidentally went through too! ) My sister voted for Diana a few times, my brother, other sister, and Mum voted for Egg a few times. :X So... the only person we didn't vote for was JLS!


----------



## Becca

*Michaela wrote: *


> WHO CARES ABOUT IL DIVO?!?!? :X


NOT ME

Okay I'm gonna stop writing in caps now!!

We've voted 7 times now :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela

Lol Jen! I know, Rhydian I like but IL Divo are a snore-fest! 

Gahhh a stupid break! :X


----------



## Becca

*Michaela wrote: *


> So... the only person we didn't vote for was JLS!


:grumpy:

And don't you mean people hehe


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> I voted for Alex 3 times (I think - some of them first ones might have accidentally went through too! ) My sister voted for Diana a few times, my brother, other sister, and Mum voted for Egg a few times. :X So... the only person we didn't vote for was JLS!


9 votes altogether!!! Lines are closed now.....

*scared*

If Alex doesn't go through then i just don't know what the world's come to! I don't mind who else is in the final (although would prefer that Eoghan isn't!) I just want her in!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote:*


> Gahhh a stupid break! :X


Tell me about it!!!

:waiting:


----------



## Becca

NOOO LINES ARE CLOSED MY SIS JUST TRIED TO SNEAK ANOTHER VOTE WITHOUT MUM KNOWING AND THE BLIMMING LINES ARE CLOSED :grumpy:


ARGGGGHHHH

We voted 8 times for JLS though....


----------



## Michaela

I REALLY want Alex through, and JLS!

Not really bothered which of the others go out... actually no I hate Diana her to go.


----------



## Michaela

Look how excited we all are! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Look how excited we all are! LOL!


I know! My heart is beating so fast lol!!!!


EEEEEEKKK!!!!!


----------



## Becca

THE TENSION IS KILLING ME :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Becca

OVER 2 MILLION VOTES LOL HALF OF THEM ARE US!! 

JLS ARE THROUGH AYAAYAYYUAGVJKDGHASKJHGFTFADJHG JHSD JFBJHK. GH


----------



## Luv-bunniz

there in! whoooooooooooooooo

Me and Becca posted at the same time, I swear you already had that typed up  ahhh im so happy now! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca

I'M ACTUALLY SHAKING :shock::shock:

THANK GOODNESS FOR JLS WOOOOOOO


----------



## pinksalamander

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

Diana out. No surprise there


----------



## Michaela

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca

Diana and Yoghurt are boyfriend and girlfriend no wonder they were both so upset :shock:
I just remembered!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*THANK GOD ALEXANDRA IS IN!!!!!!!!!!

I NEARLY DIED!!!!*

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:





Poor Eoghan he seemed so upset for her


----------



## Becca

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Poor Eoghan he seemed so upset for her



Cuz their boyfriend and gf :biggrin2:
I thought i was a rumour but Mum said it was true.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Becca wrote: *


> Diana and Yoghurt are boyfriend and girlfriend no wonder they were both so upset :shock:
> I just remembered!


Yeah they are!

Was he saying 'I love you so much' when he was hugging her?


----------



## Becca

I don't know, I wasn't really looking I was still jumping up and down from them saying JLS was through


----------



## Luv-bunniz

mouse_chalk wrote:


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Diana and Yoghurt are boyfriend and girlfriend no wonder they were both so upset :shock:
> I just remembered!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they are!
> 
> Was he saying 'I love you so much' when he was hugging her?
Click to expand...

Thats what the subs on my tv said! :?

I cant belive they are boyf and gf :shock:


----------



## Becca

OMG THEY JUST ALL RAN ON THATS SO SWEET OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I CAN HARDLY TYPE SKJDHJFHHAEGFHJSHJFVHASJ


----------



## Michaela

Ahaha you should have seen my when JLS and Alex were through, I screamed so much! LOL! And my mum and sister screamed when Eoghan went through, we care too much about this!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I know, but...



JLS GOT THROUGH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!


----------



## Michaela

If they are going out then my opinion of Diana has just dropped so much, she has a boyfriend.:X It seems like they really are together.


----------



## Becca

Sooooo who's watching the xtra factor??? :shock: I AM


----------



## Becca

If you're watching Xtra Factor..... did you just see that? Egg had his arm around her Awwh thats so sweet :shock:


----------



## pinksalamander

*Michaela wrote: *


> If they are going out then my opinion of Diana has just dropped so much, she has a boyfriend.:X It seems like they really are together.


How come?

EDIT: Oh ok, forgot she had a boyfriend and chose to ignore that in your post... 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If they are going out then my opinion of Diana has just dropped so much, she has a boyfriend.:X It seems like they really are together.
> 
> 
> 
> How come?
> 
> EDIT: Oh ok, forgot she had a boyfriend and chose to ignore that in your post...
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny
Click to expand...

Maybe it's just puppy love


----------



## Michaela

Lol no worries Fran! I think perhaps Eggy loves Diana a little more than she loves him. What will she see in him? 

I worry Eggy will get the sympathy vote though now!


----------



## Becca

:faint: JLS Doing Hip Thrusts :shock: :thud:


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> :faint: JLS Doing Hip Thrusts :shock: :thud:




lolz :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> :faint: JLS Doing Hip Thrusts :shock: :thud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz :laugh::laugh:
Click to expand...

Well HAVE YOU SEEN THEM :shock:


----------



## Michaela

I hope the winners song is not Hallelujah I hate that. :?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> :faint: JLS Doing Hip Thrusts :shock: :thud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well HAVE YOU SEEN THEM :shock:
Click to expand...


Yup. And Aston is PHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIT as. rofl.


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> :faint: JLS Doing Hip Thrusts :shock: :thud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well HAVE YOU SEEN THEM :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. And Aston is PHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIT as. rofl.
Click to expand...


So is Marvin and Johnathon errm and Oritise :shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> So is Marvin and Johnathon errm and Oritise :shock:Â Â Â Â



I just like Aston. :whistling hehehe


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> I worry Eggy will get the sympathy vote though now!


I worry that too! :shock: Tactical crying methinks!!!  Lol...

Is the winners song really Hallelujah????? :shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz




----------



## Michaela

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I worry that too! :shock: Tactical crying methinks!!!  Lol...
> 
> Is the winners song really Hallelujah????? :shock:


Yeah he seemed fine on the Xtra Factor! 

Apparently.  I don't know if it has been confirmed though.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Has anyone seen this?!

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/xfactor/a137731/beyonce-sets-cowell-feud-aside-for-x-factor.html


I don't know how you could call Beyonce not hot and not a great singer. Surely that's 2 of the things she is lol!

It would be brilliant if she performed with Alexandra.... that would surely help her win?!!


----------



## Michaela

Yes Jen I did see that (I'm a DS junkie xD Don't post on the forum but read it). I don't like Beyonce really but I hope it's true, for sure Kylie helped Leon win last year, and yes, she could help Alex win, I hope!!  Wonder who the others will be.. Eggy and Westlife anyone?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Yes Jen I did see that (I'm a DS junkie xD Don't post on the forum but read it). I don't like Beyonce really but I hope it's true, for sure Kylie helped Leon win last year, and yes, she could help Alex win, I hope!!  Wonder who the others will be.. Eggy and Westlife anyone?


Westlife....bleugh!!! It was them versus Take That in the 2006 final between Ray and Leona..... I keep clinging onto that hope that a brilliant female singer has won before so it can happen again!!

LOL, remember last year- didn't Same Difference have Jason Donovan?!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

I forgot to say.... I don't post on the forum either- I tried to register during Big Brother but because I have a hotmail address, they tried to charge me Â£5!!!!!!!! :grumpy: I decided I'd rather stick with the free and brilliant RO lol....


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


>


:inlove:


----------



## Michaela

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Westlife....bleugh!!! It was them versus Take That in the 2006 final between Ray and Leona..... I keep clinging onto that hope that a brilliant female singer has won before so it can happen again!!
> 
> LOL, remember last year- didn't Same Difference have Jason Donovan?!!


Yes they did! I thought that was so unfair! 

I hope all the **** in the papers today won't affect Alex's chances of winning. Though, if it's true.. I don't see how it couldn't.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Westlife....bleugh!!! It was them versus Take That in the 2006 final between Ray and Leona..... I keep clinging onto that hope that a brilliant female singer has won before so it can happen again!!
> 
> LOL, remember last year- didn't Same Difference have Jason Donovan?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did! I thought that was so unfair!
> 
> I hope all the **** in the papers today won't affect Alex's chances of winning. Though, if it's true.. I don't see how it couldn't.
Click to expand...

What stuff?!!! :shock:


----------



## Michaela

Allegedly her ex has a ... tape.. he's trying to get Â£100k for it. I'm sure you can guess what's on it, can't really discuss it on RO. :? It was in the News of the World though, hopefully not true!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Eek I only like the one with the tie.*

*Becca wrote: *


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove:
Click to expand...


----------



## pinksalamander

*Michaela wrote: *


> I hope all the **** in the papers today won't affect Alex's chances of winning. Though, if it's true.. I don't see how it couldn't.


To be honest, I don't see how it could affect her. OK so it's not brilliant, and maybe taping it isn't the best thing... but unbelievably, shockingly, people do it.... and celebrities do it too! I don't really get people making a fuss about it. 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Eek I only like the one with the tie.*
> 
> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


PFFF I like them all


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I just read its false about Ewwghan and Diana and she dont like him because he has bad hair. I agree


----------



## Sabine

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I just read its false about Ewwghan and Diana and she dont like him because he has bad hair. I agree


She's really deep then isn't she


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Allegedly her ex has a ... tape.. he's trying to get Â£100k for it. I'm sure you can guess what's on it, can't really discuss it on RO. :? It was in the News of the World though, hopefully not true!


I read that article... What a LOSER! Seriously, doing all that just to get money? How spiteful and low....

I hope it doesn't affect her chances.... She has to win!!!


----------



## Michaela

*pinksalamander wrote:*


> To be honest, I don't see how it could affect her. OK so it's not brilliant, and maybe taping it isn't the best thing... but unbelievably, shockingly, people do it.... and celebrities do it too! I don't really get people making a fuss about it.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


There's a fuss made about it because X Factor is billed as a "family show". An X rated home video is not exactly family orientated!  Imagine if a tape like that got out of Leona.. it just wouldn't happen.

If she had already made it big, it wouldn't affect her. Look at Paris Hilton, and numerous other celebs, it did wonders for her career. But Simon tries to push the family thing all the time. Remember Emily getting booted out for happy-slapping?

This may affect Alex herself though, so much pressure and negative attention the week of the final is not going to do anything for her confidence.  But she's strong so I'm sure she will manage.

Jen I know what a scumbag! He claims he wants to get back with her? Yeah, stalking an blackmailing her is the way to do it. :rollseyes I hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## Sabine

I hope Alex is lady enough to say who cares if the tape is shown in the open. It was a private thing and loads of people do it and what a scumbag to try and make money out of it. What people do in private is their own business it's not hurting anyone.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I was just talking with a friend and he said "I just saw the end of x-factor, omg! did oggy just cry like a little b---- ? "

I said "I know, i was thinking 'jeez she aint dying ewwghan!' lol"
 That was bad last night though, so fake!


----------



## Sabine

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I was just talking with a friend and he said "I just saw the end of x-factor, omg! did oggy just cry like a little b---- ? "
> 
> I said "I know, i was thinking 'jeez she aint dying ewwghan!' lol"
> That was bad last night though, so fake!


You'd think he'd be happy: it could have easily been him


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Sabine wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I was just talking with a friend and he said "I just saw the end of x-factor, omg! did oggy just cry like a little b---- ? "
> 
> I said "I know, i was thinking 'jeez she aint dying ewwghan!' lol"
> That was bad last night though, so fake!
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think he'd be happy: it could have easily been him
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Michaela

Alex's mum  denies that Alex is on the tape. 

Yes the whole ott thing with Eggy was so weird, as one paper said, he has the "Kleenex Factor".  

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-norEULJD0M] Alex[/ame] singing at the show they all went home for. It's a bad copy but WOW! We tried to get to Eggy's but had no lift.  The poster in the shop where I work asked to bring banners to show your support.. I was going to bring one, wasn't going to be very supportive though.  And apparently there were some problems at the JLS show, people were  injured . :shock::?

And that's your daily X Factor news update from me.  I really need to stop being so obsessed with this show!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Sorry guys, I haven't been able to get on the internet so have to reply to this a little late.I thought Diana was the right girl to go on Saturday, although little Eoghan's reaction was so sad! I was actually crying! He really loves her bless him, although all these rumours about them being a couple are so stupid. She has a boyfriend!!

Apparently Beyonce, Take That and Boyzone are performing with the acts on Saturday. I'm willing to bet Alex sings with Beyonce (how amazing would that be?!), Take That and JLS, and Boyzone and Eoghan.

Talking of Take That...did anyone see 'That That come to town' on sunday. It was brilliant!:biggrin2:My brother watched 5 minutes of it with me and then left the room in discust. No taste!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Welcome back! 

Oooh Take That are on aswell? YAY! I wonder if they will do that order, or maybe Alex and Take That, and Beyonce with JLS, like with Leona and Take That 2 years ago? I'm so looking forward to it!

And yes! I saw the Take That thing! I loved it!! I actually laughed out loud at their jokes lol.... :? I'm not too keen on the new album though- not as good as the last one, although maybe it will grow on me...


----------



## Luv-bunniz

anybody seen the video on uk.msn.com?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> And yes! I saw the Take That thing! I loved it!! I actually laughed out loud at their jokes lol.... :? I'm not too keen on the new album though- not as good as the last one, although maybe it will grow on me...



Really? I've asked for it for my birthday/Christmas so haven't heard it yet. I LOVE greatest day though, and the one Mark Sang (Julie?!) was good as well.

Ha ha, I loved the jokes too! And I love that Manchester accent!:inlove:Ahhh...I love Take That!:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela

Jess!  I wondered where you'd got to!

I heard those three too, but I also heard Duffy. Beyonce seems to be a definite.. and if she's with Alex I worry she may out-do Alex... remember Rhydian and Katherine Jenkins? :? BUT equally it could be incredible.


----------



## Michaela

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> anybody seen the video on uk.msn.com?


No - what's it of?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Michaela wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> anybody seen the video on uk.msn.com?
> 
> 
> 
> No - what's it of?
Click to expand...


Diana interview about the whole Ewwghan thing. She says they're just friends and they are similar ages so they can relate to each others feelings etc.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Michaela wrote:


> Jess!  I wondered where you'd got to!
> 
> I heard those three too, but I also heard Duffy. Beyonce seems to be a definite.. and if she's with Alex I worry she may out-do Alex... remember Rhydian and Katherine Jenkins? :? BUT equally it could be incredible.



Thats true, but I would LOVE alex to sing "If I were a boy" by Beyonce


----------



## irishlops

i lives near him! LOL


----------



## Becca

It's so funny becuase on Saturday I kept getting emails and everyone was a notification of a reply to the X Factor thread LOL There was pages and pages of them on my emails!!

This is a really popular thread


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Michaela wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> anybody seen the video on uk.msn.com?
> 
> 
> 
> No - what's it of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diana interview about the whole Ewwghan thing. She says they're just friends and they are similar ages so they can relate to each others feelings etc.
Click to expand...



Is it true Diana and her bf have broken up? It was said in some tabloid so could very well be a lie, but I was just wondering. I know it would never happen, but I would love for Diana and Eoghan to become a couple!But then I'm just a romantic.

I also think it's quite sad that Diana wont be able to release her version of 'hallelujah'. I loved her version of it and although I am glad she went last Saturday I still think that will always be her song. None of the other acts will be able to pull it off quite the same.:?It's a weird song to have for the winners song anyway. We are usually given the privilegeof something much more cheesy.:rollseyes


I also heard a rumour that Take That aren't performing anymore on Saturday but I hope it isn't true!:?


----------



## Michaela

I don't think Take That ever were going to be there, they were on a show earlier in the series. Press today reported Rhianna was going to be with JLS, but seems that's wrong too, back to Beyonce with Alexandra  Westlife with JLS:? and Boyzone with Eog. :?:?

Boyzone and Westlife on the same night? No thank you... I somehow think this isn't right either though, JLS with Westlife, seems too many at one time.


----------



## Becca

X Factor tomorrow :shock:

Is it the final??

Becca


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> X Factor tomorrow :shock:
> 
> Is it the final??
> 
> BeccaÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â



Yep :biggrin2:

JLS FTW! VOTE PEOPLE!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Bunnys_rule63 wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Michaela wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> anybody seen the video on uk.msn.com?
> 
> 
> 
> No - what's it of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Diana interview about the whole Ewwghan thing. She says they're just friends and they are similar ages so they can relate to each others feelings etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true Diana and her bf have broken up? I
Click to expand...


In the video she said she already had a boyfriend so I guess not but her ex boyf was spreading things saying that she and her boyf split up and she is with Ewwghan. I hope not...ugh, they are both as bad as each other  . What do you think Ewwghans reaction will be like if he loses? is he gonna cry like a little girl again? lol.


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> X Factor tomorrow :shock:
> 
> Is it the final??
> 
> Becca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep :biggrin2:
> 
> JLS FTW! VOTE PEOPLE!!
Click to expand...

Do you have credit to vote for JLS Meg?? 
I'm just gonna go see how much I've got on my phone...
Becca


----------



## Becca

Â£2.76 - Thats how much I have left on my phone :grumpy:

How many votes is that?

Luckily my sister has a phone too so she will probably vote...

Becca


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I went and got Â£5 credit this morning to vote  Sad, arn't i?


----------



## Becca

No You ROCK LOL


----------



## pinksalamander

I can't decide if I want Alex or JLS to win so I'm voting for both  If Eoghan wins i'll DIE!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> No You ROCK LOL



lol 

Pinksalamander - JLS!! :biggrin2: I think it will be close between all of them to be honest though. Eoughan has a good chance of winning for whatever reason.


----------



## mouse_chalk

[align=center]*alex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## Michaela

Guests  confirmed  by Louis. Alex got Beyonce it seems! 

X Factor mania at school today! Quite a lot of "Vote Eoghan" posters up around the place... quite a lot of them ripped down too!  As many people are embarrassed of him here as like him. 

[align=center]*VOTE ALEXANDRA! *
[/align]


----------



## Becca

NO


VOTE JLS


:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> Guests  confirmed  by Louis. Alex got Beyonce it seems!
> 
> X Factor mania at school today! Quite a lot of "Vote Eoghan" posters up around the place... quite a lot of them ripped down too!  As many people are embarrassed of him here as like him.
> 
> [align=center]*VOTE ALEXANDRA! *
> [/align]


YAY!!

Alexandra with Beyonce will be great! Woohoo! I'm so excited now lol....


----------



## Becca

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Guests  confirmed  by Louis. Alex got Beyonce it seems!
> 
> X Factor mania at school today! Quite a lot of "Vote Eoghan" posters up around the place... quite a lot of them ripped down too!  As many people are embarrassed of him here as like him.
Click to expand...

[align=center]


> *VOTE ALEXANDRA! *
Click to expand...

[/align]


> YAY!!
> 
> Alexandra with Beyonce will be great! Woohoo! I'm so excited now lol....



:foreheadsmack:

LMBO

Becca


----------



## mouse_chalk

Michaela, did you watch the  press conference?  I'm watching it now!


----------



## Michaela

I wouldn't be _too_ upset if Alex was second and JLS win.. I think she'll go far no matter what. But she has to win. She is so good, the best by far!


----------



## Michaela

Yep I did Jen! Poor Dannii. :? The three finalists were on GMTV this morning too, and This Morning yesterday. Youtube them!


----------



## Becca

*Michaela wrote: *


> I wouldn't be _too_ upset if Alex was second and JLS win..



Me neither LOL!!



To be honest even though JLS are my faves and I _want_ them to win I still think JLS might win becuase of public votes though if it was done to the jdges Alex would defo win.

You never know with us public though LOL

Becca


----------



## Michaela

JLS are the only ones in the final three who have ever been in the bottom two though. 

According to (unconfirmed) leaks, Egg had the most votes for the first 7 weeks or something, then Alex has had the most recent weeks. I have no idea how accurate that is though!


----------



## Becca

*Michaela wrote: *


> JLS are the only ones in the final three who have ever been in the bottom two though.
> 
> According to (unconfirmed) leaks, Egg had the most votes for the first 7 weeks or something, then Alex has had the most recent weeks. I have no idea how accurate that is though!



Well tbh I had completley forgotten about Egg then :shock:

And.... I didn't know that - LOL, MEEEEGGG WE NEEED TO VOTE LOTS :biggrin2:

Becca


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> JLS are the only ones in the final three who have ever been in the bottom two though.
> 
> According to (unconfirmed) leaks, Egg had the most votes for the first 7 weeks or something, then Alex has had the most recent weeks. I have no idea how accurate that is though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tbh I had completley forgotten about Egg then :shock:
> 
> And.... I didn't know that - LOL, MEEEEGGG WE NEEED TO VOTE LOTS :biggrin2:
> 
> BeccaÂ
Click to expand...

Yeah, all my friends are voting for them loads aswell so :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> JLS are the only ones in the final three who have ever been in the bottom two though.
> 
> According to (unconfirmed) leaks, Egg had the most votes for the first 7 weeks or something, then Alex has had the most recent weeks. I have no idea how accurate that is though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tbh I had completley forgotten about Egg then :shock:
> 
> And.... I didn't know that - LOL, MEEEEGGG WE NEEED TO VOTE LOTS :biggrin2:
> 
> Becca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all my friends are voting for them loads aswell so :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Sorry, I think JLS don't have a chance to win they just don't have as many fans as Eoghen or alexandra. Sorry just my view on things.


----------



## Sabine

I'm beginning to worry: Is there going to be a life after X-Factor


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> I'm beginning to worry: Is there going to be a life after X-Factor



LMBO


----------



## Luv-bunniz

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


*squeel* I am so excited! does anybody know what time its on? I might be out


----------



## Luv-bunniz

paul2641 wrote:


> *Luv-bunniz wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> JLS are the only ones in the final three who have ever been in the bottom two though.
> 
> According to (unconfirmed) leaks, Egg had the most votes for the first 7 weeks or something, then Alex has had the most recent weeks. I have no idea how accurate that is though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tbh I had completley forgotten about Egg then :shock:
> 
> And.... I didn't know that - LOL, MEEEEGGG WE NEEED TO VOTE LOTS :biggrin2:
> 
> BeccaÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all my friends are voting for them loads aswell so :biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I think JLS don't have a chance to win they just don't have as many fans as Eoghen or alexandra. Sorry just my view on things.
Click to expand...



Meh, to be honest I dont care if they win or not. Of course I would love them to but at the end of the day over here they have tons of fans, so its not like they can drop everything is it? And as long as Ewwghan don't win I will be happy.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

I hate to worry you guys, but logically Eoghan has a large chance of winning as he will get a lot of Irish votes and probably lots of tween and mother votes as he is so 'cute'.

I don't really mind who wins. Based on talent it _should _be Alexandra - but who knows!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Bunnys_rule63 wrote:


> I hate to worry you guys, but logically Eoghan has a large chance of winning as he will get a lot of Irish votes and probably lots of tween and mother votes as he is so 'cute'.



I said the same to my mum, unfortuneatly Ogghan is young, irish and blonde (and a guy, well, I beg to differ on that  ) so yeah most the tweens are gonna love him.


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:
> 
> 
> *squeel* I am so excited! does anybody know what time its on? I might be out


7:10

If you PM your mob number then I can text you JLS's number and you can vote anywa LOL!!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I cant wait for tonights Xfactor, but its not gonna be the same 
I hope Alexandra gets to sing one of Beyonce's songs though (preferably "If I Were A Boy" !),


----------



## Sabine

This is as exciting as waiting for santa Hope I get the dinner finished before


----------



## Becca

I know :shock:

Its on in 20 mins wooooooooooooooooo I'm quite scared though :?


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> I know :shock:
> 
> Its on in 20 mins wooooooooooooooooo I'm quite scared though :?



I know :shock: its making me feel sick not knowing :? lol.


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know :shock:
> 
> Its on in 20 mins wooooooooooooooooo I'm quite scared though :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know :shock: its making me feel sick not knowing :? lol.
Click to expand...

Same..

I have an idea, when it comes on everyone go in Chat so we can talk about it as the acts have performed etc


----------



## Luv-bunniz

I like that idea !


----------



## Becca

ITS ON ITS ON ITS ON :shock::shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

OMG OMG OMG!!!

It took us AGES to get home from Stupid Asda and the takeaway we stopped at took FOREVER to cook our food...

We've only just watched Eoghan's first song.... RUBBISH!!!!

*ALEXANDRA TO WIN!!!!! *:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

This thread is usually filling up my email at this time! Where is everyone??!! :shock:

:cry1:


*looks for tumbleweed emoticon*

I thought Alexandra's first song was amazing! I had tears in my eyes!

*VOTES* :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

They are all in the chat room


----------



## Becca

Basically, we have all been in chat and we decided to post in here a bit becuase its 'empty!'

Whats been happening is a lot of me and Meg saying


WE LOVE JLS WOOOOOO ASTON'S BUM ETC ETC

WOOOOOOOOO AAHHHH

And a few fainting episodes!!!

I'll let the others say the rest, oooh and Meg voted for JLS 20 + times and I have vpted about 7 times..... I wonder how much credit I have left 
Come join us in chat!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

Alexandra just HAS to win. She blew the others out of the water as far as I'm concerned....

Her second song with Beyonce had me in tears!!!!


ALEX TO WIN!!!


I've voted 19 times now :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

I agree on Alex but I loved JLS a lot tonight


----------



## Becca

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

VOTE FOR JLS

0901 61 61 102

:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk

I did think JLS were good- although 2 Westlife songs were a bit OTT maybe?

Im finding it a bit hard to keep up in chat- it's soooo slow for me... People post here as well! 

I'm watching the Girls Aloud thing in the break- nothing else to watch!
:?


----------



## Sabine

I'm back watching the thread. I can't keep up with the chat because I'm constantly in and out and trying to watch the show at the same time...


----------



## mouse_chalk

Same here! Chat was just too slow for me and it was killing my internet! I tried to play the Wallace and Gromit game and the loaves wouldn't go in the oven lol! 


YAY it's almost back on....... 


Steve just told me that he placed a Â£20 bet on Alexandra to win- odds have way shortened in her favour- she's now 2-1 to win apparently!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Where is everyone else? Michaela? Jess?


----------



## Sabine

know, where are they? You'd think they have a life or something


----------



## Sabine

Beyonce isn't miming. Unlike the ones before


----------



## mouse_chalk

Lol, I know! And Fran! 

I voted about 15 times during Beyonce....

But my she was good! And yes she didn't mine either, which proves that you dont have to....

EEEEEK! EXCITED!!!


----------



## Sabine

Great! JLS and Alex through


----------



## mouse_chalk

[align=center]*WOOOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!*
*inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:*
*I swear my heart stopped there lol....*

*I'm SO glad she's through!!*

**votes more**

*:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:*
[/align]


----------



## Sabine

I must say Eoin is such a gentlemen. He has a great career ahead of him


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Great! JLS and Alex through




I SCREAMED SO HARD!!

I WAS NEARLY SICK THEN WITH TENSION ADN EXCITMENT, I JUST SNEAKILY WERNT A NAD VOTED FOR JLS ON THE HOUSE PHONE SHHHH


OMG OMG OMG OMG



JLS JLS JLS JLS JLS JLS JLS :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Sabine

Didn't someone say the rumour is the winner will sing Halleluya


----------



## Becca

JLS singing halleluya (sp?) is *beautiful :tears2: *


----------



## mouse_chalk

Alex has to win! She has to, she HAS to!!!!!!


----------



## Becca

LOL 
She probably will


----------



## Sabine

She has everyone in tears including myself


----------



## mouse_chalk

LOL @ Simon!!!!

And crying at Cheryl.....


ALEX TO WIN! ALEX TO WIN! ALEX TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!

arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:


----------



## Becca

*JLS 



JLS 



JLS 



JLS*




*JLS 



JLS 



JLS 



JLS*






*JLS 



JLS 



JLS 



JLS




**JLS 



JLS 



JLS 



JLS




**JLS 



JLS 



JLS 



JLS



**JLS 



JLS 



JLS 



JLS*


----------



## Sabine

OMG they were both such fantastic performances


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> OMG they were both such fantastic performances



KEEP VOTING FOR JLS PEOPLE!!! 


-0901 61 61 102


----------



## Becca

*JLS HAVE LOST *:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:


----------



## Sabine

They are just second winners


----------



## mouse_chalk

[align=center]*YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!

I am crying lol.... YAY! She So deserved to win..... :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
*[/align]


----------



## Sabine

She truly did. The poor thing they could have given her a minute


----------



## Sabine

That's it then folks. Life feels so empty


----------



## mouse_chalk

I just watched the results again lol..... :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I just watched the results again lol..... :biggrin2:


How often can you do this though


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Sabine wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the results again lol..... :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> How often can you do this though
Click to expand...

Lol.... good point! 

I'm watching Xtra Factor.... LMBO at GiirrrrrlBaaaaand and Austin taking the mickey out of their Bristolian accent lol! 'Gaame Overrrrrr!'

Mouse and Chalk voted for Alexandra! I have pics to prove it lol!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I just watched it!!! The people I wanted got through!
> 
> *I love that Alex girl.... I really think she could win!* Or the other one who's name completely escapes me, with the spotty top and the messy hair.....
> 
> The girls are great this year! :biggrin2:


*cough* ummmm...... not that I like to blow my own trumpet or anything...



I am SO GLAD she won! YAAAYYY!!!!

*dances* :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## pinksalamander

OMG guys. Sorry I wasn't here to join in your excitement! I went t a friends house for an X Factor party (I would insert a paper-bag-over-face smiley here but I know you guys understand!) The show was amazing! Up until tonight I hadn't decided who I liked best out of JLS and Alex but from this show Alex so deserved it.

I voted twice for both JLS and Alexandra because I was petrified Eoghan would win, but then I decided to put in another vote for Alexandra after she sang with Beyonce because it was too amazing!

I wish I had 79p in my account so I could buy the single!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> OMG guys. Sorry I wasn't here to join in your excitement! I went t a friends house for an X Factor party (I would insert a paper-bag-over-face smiley here but I know you guys understand!) The show was amazing! Up until tonight I hadn't decided who I liked best out of JLS and Alex but from this show Alex so deserved it.


You went to an X-Factor party? Hi-5 you for having a social life AND watching X-Factor at the same time lol!  

Alexandra with Beyonce was sooo amazing.... In fact, I need to watch it on YouTube right now lol!!! 

I don't know how many times I voted for her and I seriously dread my phone bill but I was so terrified of Eoghan winning that I just had to lol!

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander

Well it wasn't exactly a party. A bunch of us gathered together, ordered pizza and all sat in a big heap on the sofa and watched. It was really weird, especially seeing as they were all guys.... you'd think of X factor as more of a girly thing!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Michaela

Hey sorry I wasn't on during it either, a load of us gathered to watch it too. I am SOOOOOOOOO happy that Alex won!!  I'll give a run-down of what I thought.

Eoghan:
Christmas song: Cheeeeese! Didn't like it!
Boyzone: Snore! Didn't like it!
HSM: I was shocked he sang that, terrible song, Simon perhaps picked that tactically? 
Overall Eoghan did ok, he did well do get to where he did. But did you hear he won 6 of the 10 shows overall?! :shock:

JLS:
Christmas song: It was ok, nothing special.
Westlife: Snore! Too many on the stage as well.
Westlife (again?!): That was good, I wanted them to do the Michael Jackson one though.
Hallelujah: I actually thought that was really really dull. :?
The boys disappointed me tonight if I'm honest. I do love them though.

Alexandra:
Christmas song: So beautiful. Can I just say I didn't like her hair tonight btw. 
Beyonce: OH MY GOD! :shock: Best performance on XF ever, and she wasn't upstaged at all, she was just as good as Bey imo.
Last song: She could have did a better one! I was hoping Candyman but she did it really, really well anyway.
Hallelujah: I expected this to be dull too, but it wasn't. I loved it and am going to download it now! 

Alex was a worthy winner, definitely, I'm so happy! There was no atmosphere here when Egg went out, I was actually cheering by myself when she won, nobody else cared.


----------



## mouse_chalk

YAY Michaela I wondered where you were!! 

I thought Alex's and Byonce's perfomance was the best thing ever.... Sadly all I can find is out of sync performances but I've watched it 3 times now and cry every time lol!!
:?

And lol at the other comments! I thought Eoghan with Boyzone outdid him, as usual, his voice was just not that good, and JLS- whilst I do actually quite like Flying Without Wings, their second Westlife song was a bit OTT....

Alex's Hallelujah was brillaint.... I can't compare it to the original, or the Jeff Buckley version, but she sings it very very well....


YAY!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela

Voting %ages from the XF website! 

Show 1 
Eoghan Quigg 21.19%
Scott Bruton 19.48%
Laura White 16.99%
Diana Vickers 7.35%
Daniel Evans 7.21%
Alexandra Burke 7.20%
JLS 5.03%
Rachel Hylton 4.77%
Austin Drage 3.63%
Ruth Lorenzo 3.47%
Girlband 2.17%
Bad Lashes 1.51% (Deadlock)

Show 2
Eoghan Quigg 26.77%
Diana Vickers 16.24%
JLS 9.21%
Laura White 8.99%
Austin Drage 8.98%
Daniel Evans 8.23%
Alexandra Burke 7.15%
Rachel Hylton 5.01%
Scott Bruton 4.17%
Ruth Lorenzo 2.95%
Girlband 2.30% (Deadlock)


Show 3
Eoghan Quigg 20.73%
Diana Vickers 15.13%
Rachel Hylton 12.21%
JLS 10.81%
Ruth Lorenzo 8.93%
Alexandra Burke 8.83%
Laura White 7.53%
Austin Drage 6.22%
Daniel Evans 5.94%
Scott Bruton 3.67% (Judges)

Show 4
Eoghan Quigg 19.81%
JLS 17.00%
Diana Vickers 15.24%
Daniel Evans 10.83%
Ruth Lorenzo 10.25%
Alexandra Burke 8.82%
Laura White 7.38%
Austin Drage 6.86% (Judges)
Rachel Hylton 3.81%

Show 5 
Eoghan Quigg 27.39%
Alexandra Burke 18.35%
Daniel Evans 13.77%
JLS 13.26%
Rachel Hylton 10.39%
Laura White 9.90% (Judges)
Ruth Lorenzo 6.94%


Show 6
Diana Vickers 31.30%
Eoghan Quigg 19.56%
Ruth Lorenzo 13.91%
Alexandra Burke 13.31%
JLS 9.91%
Daniel Evans 7.53% (Judges)
Rachel Hylton 4.48%

Show 7
Eoghan Quigg 31.79%
Diana Vickers 18.94%
Ruth Lorenzo 16.07%
Alexandra Burke 14.97%
JLS 11.75%
Rachel Hylton 6.48% (Judges)

Show 8
Alexandra Burke 24.53%
JLS 24.34%
Eoghan Quigg 19.58%
Diana Vickers 16.32%
Ruth Lorenzo 15.23% (Public)

Show 9
JLS 35.03%
Alexandra Burke 31.04%
Eoghan Quigg 21.14%
Diana Vickers 12.79% (Public)

Show 10 (Final) â At vote freeze
Alexandra Burke 44.02%
JLS 30.65%
Eoghan Quigg 25.33%

Show 10 (Final) â Final Result
Alexandra Burke 58.34%
JLS 41.66% 

Alex wasn't doing well at all until near the end! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk

Yikes! Scary thoughts!!

I've watched this video of Alexandra and Beyonce about 7 times now lol, and I never fail to cry when she introduces Beyonce as her hero!!

http://xfactor.itv.com/videos/video-detail/item_200627.htm


Did anyone see Cheryl crying and Simon with his arms around her? That made me cry too lol!!


----------



## Becca

I know Alex deserved to win and all that jazz, but we need another group, not another Leon Lewis :grumpy:













:inlove: 
:thud:


----------



## paul2641

I didn't care who won aslong as it wasn't Eoghen Quigg he was a really nice person but just didn't have the talent. I thought alex and beyonce were brillent! I still think Rachel Hylton should have won . I heard that alex won by over a million votes. Rachel apparently already has been offered a contract.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Sorry guys - I stayed at my sister's house last night to watch the show there!

Oh my gosh - how *amazing *were Beyonce and Alex?! Me and my sister were literally screaming at the TV!I did think that Eoghan and JLS's performances were really good but after seeing Alex I knew she had to win. Before that performance I had always thought she never really had the star quality, but that literally took my breath away. I think it shows how talented Alex isthat their voices were equally good. That girl has a great career ahead of her!I just hope Simon Cowell doesn't over Americanise her too much like he has done with Leona.:grumpy:

I have to say I thought the standard this year was the best of any final I've seen. I really couldn't call who was going to win!


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> I know Alex deserved to win and all that jazz, but we need another group, not another Leon Lewis :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove:
> :thud:



Exactly! But anyway...they still won in my mind 
Unforetunatly I wasnt here to see it live (and wish I had of stayed home now for alot of reasons :?) but omg I LOVE LOVE LOVE the hallelujah by JLS.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Love it!:


----------



## Becca

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Rachel apparently already has been offered a contract.


Oh god I hope not :shock:


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel apparently already has been offered a contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god I hope not :shock:
Click to expand...

Rachel was the best there she so deserves the contract. I say it's from simons label. Because he loves rachel.


----------



## Michaela

Alexandra is number 1 on iTunes already and look at the popularity!! :shock::shock: I've downloaded it.


----------



## Becca

I really want to enter X Factor... I'd be so nervous though..... I'm not sure :shock:


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Becca wrote:


> I really want to enter X Factor... I'd be so nervous though..... I'm not sure :shock:



You SO should! but you have to be 16..but still when your old enough you should


----------



## Becca

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Becca wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to enter X Factor... I'd be so nervous though..... I'm not sure :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You SO should! but you have to be 16..but still when your old enough you should
Click to expand...

Thanks 

I'm glad its not 14 anymore thats wayyyy to young :shock:


----------



## pinksalamander

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel apparently already has been offered a contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god I hope not :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rachel was the best there she so deserves the contract. I say it's from simons label. Because he loves rachel.
Click to expand...

Again, thats your opinion. Oh God, if she released a single and they played it on the radio I would actually have to stop listening. Her voice makes my skin crawl. I still don't really understand how she got as far a she did. I don't like her voice one bit!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

What does the star on the folder of this thread mean? Is this the longest thread in this category? A shame it has to end


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> What does the star on the folder of this thread mean? Is this the longest thread in this category? A shame it has to end


Yeah when it gets to a certain amount of pages it shows a star!!

And it doesn't have to end yet becuase the Xtra Factor is on ALL this week


----------



## Sabine

Cool. How many pages to ge two stars?


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Cool. How many pages to ge two stars?


I don't know, I don't think it gets to stars, Not sure though 

That man who held that long note (showed on Xtra Factor last night) was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


annoying LOL :biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

Just as well he wasn't in the finals.


----------



## Becca

*Sabine wrote: *


> Just as well he wasn't in the finals.


Gosh I can imagine it now

Halleloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyaaaa!!

LOL It would of gone on for ages!


----------



## pinksalamander

By far my favourite audition ever is Ariel. Makes me laugh in a scared, nervous sort of way.

'I'm a holistic vocal coach'
'Can you explain what that means please?'
'I'm a vocal coach, I work holistically....'

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/KeGVcZ_DzUg[/flash]

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Sabine

Oh yes she is one of my favourites too followed by the one with her mother-in-law and the one that was full of herself and said after her performance something like: "Let's face it, that was great"


----------



## Sabine

By the way. Can anyone explain to me what the song Halleluya is actually about. I even printed off the words but I'm still not sure. How would you interpret it?


----------



## Michaela

Well different people have different interpretations of the meaning of Hallelujah. Most people say it's about sex, (it has to be really), though, Alexandra apparently thinks it's more about love.  Here is the Wiki Link about it.


----------



## Sabine

Great, thanks. That was exactly what i was looking for. I had several interpretations in mind too. Good to know I wasn't too far off. Can't stop singing the song to myself


----------



## Michaela

You have to wonder what made them choose it though. I mean it's fine for Alexandra to sing.. but what if Eoghan had won? He looks so young I don't think it would have been right really.  So different to any of the other winner songs we've had before.


----------



## Becca

I'm a bit lost without it :shock:


----------



## Sabine

now. Nothing to look forward to on a saturday night


----------



## Michaela

Yeah it was sad without it although I went out last night so didn't notice it too much.

The Winner's Story is on tonight at 8pm on ITV2, will have to watch that, and listen to see if Alex gets the Xmas No. 1! (I'm sure she will! I did my bit, I downloaded it and bought the CD, first single I have ever bought in my life I think! :shock She already got it in RoI didn't she?


----------



## Sabine

Oh great. I didn't know it was on, so got to watch that. We downloaded the song too but I didn't go as far as bying the Single. The thought of going into a music store before Xmas....


----------



## Sabine

I forgot i can't get ITV2  So anything new in the programme?


----------



## Michaela

Congrats to Alexandra getting number 1! 

Sabine, not a lot was new. The first half was mostly showing her audition through to winning. And then showing her going to interviews and that this week. And the judges all saying how good she is etc, etc.  You can watch it on ITV Player on their website if you want. 

On a side note, Eoghan Quigg is performing at the niteclub I usually go to this Saturday. So weird.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*Michaela wrote: *


> On a side note, Eoghan Quigg is performing at the niteclub I usually go to this Saturday. So weird.


Are you going to goto see him?


----------



## mouse_chalk

I recorded it last night, but haven't watched it yet. I was soooo tempted to watch it today while Steve was out shopping, but I didn't. I'm so good!

I did not realise that Xtra Factor was on all last week!?!! :shock::shock::shock: What did I miss? Grrrr!


----------



## Michaela

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Are you going to goto see him?


I don't plan on it but may get dragged along. :shock: I'll have to stay well away from the front.  I think it's so funny he's singing there, such a step down from X Factor!

Jen, last week they were showing the best and worst auditions of the series, and a few new unseen auditions.


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Michaela wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to goto see him?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on it but may get dragged along. :shock: I'll have to stay well away from the front.  I think it's so funny he's singing there, such a step down from X Factor!
> 
> Jen, last week they were showing the best and worst auditions of the series, and a few new unseen auditions.
Click to expand...

Aah ok as long as I didn't miss too much lol! 

You should so go and see Eoghan! And take pictures LOL! I'm sure it would be... erm.... great?! 


I watched the Winner's Story last night... I still can't stop myself crying whenever I see her final performances! I must have welled up about 5 times during that lol! :craziness


----------



## Sabine

I love watching the auditions. The worst are my favourites. I sometimes was literally on the floor laughing:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander

JLS are performing at one of the big nightclubs near me. I think I'll be giving that a miss....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Yeah, Diana (and Bad Lashes) are performing at a big night club in Newcastle near me on the 27th. I keep getting facebook updates about it.I'm not going though. It'll be way too wild and anyway I think I have other plans that night. 

I can't believe Bad Lashes are performing though...whata joke!


----------



## Becca

pinksalamander wrote:


> JLS are performing at one of the big nightclubs near me. I think I'll be giving that a miss....
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny




I'll go : I'll go :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------

